# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Видеоклипы мои и не мои или с миру по нитке.

## mishel61

В основном тема предназначена как небольшая помощь музыкальным руководителям.
Чем могу,- помогу.

_Есть масса плейлистов, но в открытый доступ выставлять не хочу.
Попробую выставлять здесь.
Но что получится в итоге я и сам не знаю.
Не судите строго, потребовалась своя тема, а где отрыть не знаю.
А описание к теме, - вроде и подходит.
Лиха беда начало,- начнем.
Поехали..._

Дебютное выступление солистов студии "Азбука Хит" Анастасии Церпята и Кирилла Гаврилова 
Песня Жирафик.

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), mochalova19 (20.03.2017), гунька (28.10.2016)

----------


## mishel61

Студия "Азбука Хит".
Чудо мальчуган (муз.сл. Александр Церпята).

----------

mochalova19 (20.03.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (02.08.2018), гунька (28.10.2016), Екатерина12 (11.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Выступление младшей группы студии "Азбука Хит".
Песня "Бегемотик"

----------

mochalova19 (20.03.2017), гунька (28.10.2016), Екатерина12 (11.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Дарья Переверзева с песней "Мир ".

----------

mochalova19 (20.03.2017), Варшава (04.07.2017), гунька (28.10.2016), Екатерина12 (11.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Солистка эстрадной вокальной студии "Азбука Хит",- Валерия Привалова.

Валерия Привалова -  песня "Лучик".

----------

figaristka (23.11.2021), mochalova19 (20.03.2017), Варшава (04.07.2017), гунька (28.10.2016)

----------


## mishel61

Два слова, зачем, почему пришлось отрыть новую тему.
Не мной заведено, - не мне и отменять, что если нужно скомпоновать свои материал,-
его помещают отдельно на свою страничку. Хотя для меня это не критично.
Итак начинаю собирать весь свой материал,- раскиданный  по разным плейлистам и
страничкам форума(ом), - к себе в домик.
Сразу скажу, что я не привык "скакать по разным темам" и придерживаюсь избранных страничек.
Так если Вам интересны танцы, то я их выкладываю в теме:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141324
Ласкомо просимо и добро пожаловать посмотреть выставляемые танцы!
Почему в украинской ветке форума? "Так исторически сложилось!"
И так далее по разным жанрам и вкусам.
_На этой страничке постараюсь  выкладывать наиболее полюбившиеся мне материалы и работы моей жены Ирины._
Смотрим.

Выставляю танец. Танцуют воспитанники моей жены Ирины.
Автор просила сильно не журить,- дети болели.
_Все дети собрались вместе только на утренник._
Итак "летим в Испанию."

----------

гунька (28.10.2016), марина гайворонская (30.10.2016), Рашидик (10.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Ансамбль Лапушки - танец "Шли гусары".

----------

гунька (28.10.2016), Леся Тавр (15.07.2017), Лилия60 (05.03.2021), марина гайворонская (30.10.2016), смоляночка (15.10.2017)

----------


## mishel61

Еще одна из работ моей жены Ирины.
_Начинаю с тех работ, которые наиболее сейчас актуальны,- "Новый год не за горами"._
Игра "Холодно, замерзли руки."

----------

гунька (28.10.2016), Ильенко Елена (06.11.2016), Иринкааа62 (20.08.2018), Лилия60 (05.03.2021), Ната25 (09.11.2016), смоляночка (15.10.2017)

----------


## mishel61

_Вновь подготовка к Новому году._
Театр танца Интрига. Танец Зайцы.

----------

laratet (17.04.2017), гунька (28.10.2016), Ильенко Елена (06.11.2016), смоляночка (15.10.2017)

----------


## mishel61

Подготовка к Новому году.
Танец с полотнами.

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018), ludmila_zub (31.10.2016), гунька (28.10.2016), Леся Тавр (15.07.2017)

----------


## mishel61

_Подготовка к дню матери._
Я укрою дочку свою... Татьяна Снежина.

----------

svetlask8 (17.11.2020), гунька (28.10.2016), Дзюбкина (29.05.2017), Костенко Окс (17.01.2017), марина гайворонская (30.10.2016), натела (07.11.2016), смоляночка (15.10.2017), Стеша (16.01.2018), тютюня (02.05.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Подготовка к дню матери._
Танец для мамы.


_Просьба досмотрите до конца видео._

----------

svetlask8 (17.11.2020), гунька (28.10.2016), Леся Тавр (15.07.2017), Лилия60 (26.03.2021), смоляночка (15.10.2017)

----------


## гунька

Витюша, с новосельем тебя! пусть твой маленький домик будет полон гостей! пусть в нем будет мирно и радостно! Спасибо!!!!

----------

mishel61 (28.10.2016)

----------


## mishel61

> Витюша, с новосельем тебя! пусть твой маленький домик будет полон гостей! пусть в нем будет мирно и радостно! Спасибо!


Алена спасибо за теплые слова и напутственное слово.
Когда я создавал эту тему я как-то и не думал, -что сам буду режиссером и буду выкладывать свои,
самим созданные клипы. Да монтаж  видео это мое. Ну что бы сам снимать видео!?

Как говорится судьба распоряжается по другому и на Ваш суд выставляется первое мое видео, - снятое на мой старенький и надежный фотоаппарат Никон.
У талантливого педагога Светочки Чиголи был юбилей,- 20 лет её ансамблю "Радость",- и я не удержался и снял это видео. Приехали выпускники закончившие "Гнесинку" и давно не живущие дома.
"Москва произрастает провинцией."
Итак несколько моих видео снятых на этом концерте.
*Песня Let my people go. Исполняет ансамбль "Радость" С. Чиголи.* 
_Дирижирует Светлана Чиголя._

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018), svetlask8 (17.11.2020), смоляночка (15.10.2017)

----------


## mishel61

*Именинница в кадре, - выступление Светланы Чеголь.*
_Концерт "20 лет ансамблю "Радость", педагог С.Чеголя._

----------

svetlask8 (17.11.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Концерт "20 лет ансамблю "Радость", педагог С.Чеголя.
Мировой хит  дискотек конца 70-х годов, - песня «Шизгара».
_(песня «Venus»  группы The Shocking Blue из Нидерландов)_
Песня «Venus».  Исполняет ансамбль "Радость". 


_Минус песни._

_О чем поется в песне(примерно так):

Богиня на вершине горы
Горела как серебряное пламя
Идеал красоты и любви
А звали ее Венерой

Она добилась своего
Да, детка, она добилась своего
Ну а я твоя Венера
Я твой огонь твоего желания

Ее оружием были кристальные глаза
Делающие каждого мужчину мужчиной
Как смоль она была черна
Получив то, чего не было ни у кого

Она добилась своего
Да, детка, она добилась своего
Ну а я твоя Венера
Я твой огонь твоего желания.

_

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018)

----------


## mishel61

Звездочки Светы Чиголи:
Выступление Антона Антонова.
_Как мы видим его выступление идет в конкурсе украинского "Голоса", 
но все ребята очень молодые, - ансамблю "Радость" исполнилось всего 20 лет,- "большому кораблю большое будущее."_

----------


## mishel61

Звездочки Светы Чиголи:
Выступает Гузель Хасанова.
Участница конкурса Х-Фактор.


Посмотреть выступление Гузели на конкурсе Х-Фактор можно здесь:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgikfrKEUuQ

----------


## mishel61

Добрый всем день!
Сегодня, к всеобщему  своему удивлению узнал, что
у Севили Абдуллаевны Чеголи есть своя страничка на yuotube.
Несколько видео со странички Севили Абдуллаевны Чеголи:
*Трио Радость и Ринат.*

----------


## mishel61

Видео со странички Севили Абдуллаевны Чеголи:
"Два берега" - Севиль Чеголя.

----------


## mishel61

Видео со странички Севили Абдуллаевны Чеголи:
Звездочки С.А. Чиголи,- 
Ксения, Гузель и Линар

----------


## mishel61

_Продолжу выставлять видео: Концерт "20 лет ансамблю Радость"._ 
Как и преподаватель С.А. Чеголя буду называть ребят по именам:
Выступает Линар. Студия "Радость".

----------


## mishel61

Еще одно выступление Линара:
_Поёт Линар cut _ 


_Видео со странички Севили Абдуллаевны Чеголи._

----------


## mishel61

_Немного отвлекусь от концерта "20 лет ансамблю Радость" и
вставлю видео с песней, которое мне сегодня понравилось,-
все-таки тема посвящена музыкальным руководителям,-
вернее как помощь музыкальным руководителям, пусть она будет небольшая эта помощь, но все ж._
*Осень в золотой косынке.*

----------

Ладога (13.07.2021), Леся Тавр (15.07.2017)

----------


## mishel61

_Новый год впереди..._
*От моей жены Ирины Вам от чистого сердца.
Поют ее воспитанники.* 


_Собираю материал в одну темку..._

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), Ната25 (05.11.2016)

----------


## mishel61

_Как-то мне неудобно стало, выставлю видео на другие форумы,
а свою страничку оставляю на потом.
Несправедливо._ 
*Танец `Рябинушка`.*


_Хореограф Рыкунова Е. А._

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018), Ладога (13.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец "Маленький принц".*


_Хореограф Рыкунова Е. А._

----------


## mishel61

*Танец 'Снежный карнавал'.*


_Хореограф Рыкунова Е. А._

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Снежинок".


_Хореограф Рыкунова Е. А._

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), Ильенко Елена (06.11.2016)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец 'Новогодняя метель'.*


_Хореограф Рыкунова Е. А._

----------


## mishel61

Танец 'Кабы не было зимы'. 


_Хореограф Рыкунова Е. А._

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), катя 98 (06.11.2016), Леся Тавр (15.07.2017)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец "Зимний лес ".*


_Хореограф Рыкунова Е. А._

----------

катя 98 (06.11.2016)

----------


## mishel61

*Вальс.* 


_Хореограф Рыкунова Е. А._

----------

катя 98 (06.11.2016)

----------


## mishel61

Танец с лепестками "Маленький принц". 


_Музыкальный руководитель Елена Гайнулина._

----------

катя 98 (06.11.2016)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Золушка". 


_Музыкальный руководитель Елена Гайнулина._

----------

катя 98 (06.11.2016)

----------


## mishel61

Песня "Валенки". 


_Исп. Тодерашко Екатерина, 6 лет, музыкальный руководитель Елена Гайнулина._

----------

гунька (05.11.2016), катя 98 (06.11.2016), Рашидик (10.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Рад буду видеть новых друзей на своей страничке._
*Гномики. Музыкальный видео-клип.*

----------

гунька (05.11.2016), катя 98 (06.11.2016), натела (07.11.2016)

----------


## mishel61

Танец мушкетеров на песню "Короли ночной Вероны".﻿ 



_Канал на yotube Анжелики Медведевой. Исп. дети ст. группы._

----------

elka (05.06.2018), катя 98 (06.11.2016), натела (07.11.2016)

----------


## mishel61

> Витюша, с новосельем тебя!Спасибо!


Алена, спасибо за плюсики, -  подарочек  от Ирины ниже в сообщении.
Попросили выставить видео с утренника "Турагентство Бабы Яги".
_Горячая пора._
Немного начинаю выкладывать.
Как мы путешествовали по странам:
"От винта и летим во Францию. "



Сценарий "Турагентство Бабы Яги на ёлке у ребят" и музыка здесь:

**Hidden Content: Reply or Thanks to see the content**

_Два видео с этого утренника см. на первых страничках темы:_
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5276241
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5280703

----------

Alena Stenkovay (22.03.2017), strelka_64 (18.03.2017), ВИОЛA (24.03.2017), гунька (07.11.2016), катя 98 (06.11.2016), Ната25 (05.11.2016)

----------


## mishel61

Сегодня определись с танцем для средней группы.
Может кому-то и пригодится:
"Мышка Хохоша".


_Аудио из видео._

----------

Иннесса-75 (09.11.2016), катя 98 (06.11.2016)

----------


## Ната25

Огромное спасибо вам, Виктор и Ирина!
За неделю столько материала выставили, очень вовремя!
С открытием вашей темки и творческого вам вдохновения!

Галина

----------

mishel61 (16.01.2020), Рашидик (10.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

> С открытием вашей темки и творческого вам вдохновения!


Галина, спасибо за отзыв!
_Есть смысл продолжать темку._
Перебирал плейлисты и вот что отыскалось:

"Снегурочка" .


Аудио файл из видео.

----------

катя 98 (06.11.2016), Мусиенко (22.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец Белый вальс.*


_Интересная идея танца со снежинками-перышками._

----------

гунька (07.11.2016), катя 98 (06.11.2016)

----------


## mishel61

_Оцените идею!
Конечно такие зонты я уже видел, но автор пошел дальше.
Спасибо автору за находку!_
*Танец "Зимний вальс".*

----------

marina111 (22.03.2017), olunia (30.03.2020), гномики (08.01.2019), гунька (07.11.2016), Иннесса-75 (09.11.2016), катя 98 (06.11.2016), Мусиенко (22.03.2017), натела (07.11.2016)

----------


## катя 98

Прекрасная темка и очень нужная!!!!  :Yahoo: С удовольствием буду заходить в гости! Очень много интересного материала,прекрасные профессиональные танцы и постановки! 
И поздравляю с открытием нового домика!!! :Ok:

----------

mishel61 (08.11.2016), olunia (30.03.2020)

----------


## натела

Класс! Очень много интересного нашла, спасибо огромное за такие чудесные находки :Tender:

----------

mishel61 (08.11.2016)

----------


## mishel61

> Прекрасная темка и очень нужная!





> Класс! Очень много интересного нашла


Светлана и Наталья - спасибо вам, что зашли.
Спасибо за ваши добрые отклики! Заходите, гостям я всегда рад!
[img]http://*********ru/12166322.gif[/img]

----------


## Иннесса-75

Добрый день! Поздравляем с новосельем! Очень понравилась песенка и танцем "Мышка Хохошка"., но почему то мой антивирусник не дает скачать(

----------


## mishel61

_Давно не заглядывал на страничку. 
Непорядок._
*Сценка "Стирка". (Музыкальный спектакль "Детское счастье".)*

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018), olunia (30.03.2020), Инна Уманская (18.02.2017)

----------


## mishel61

*"Песенка- обнималочка" Арины Чугайкиной.*


_Видео Фариды Параниной._

----------

гномики (08.01.2019), Мусиенко (22.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец «ПОДСОЛНУХИ»* 
_Видео О.А. Лукашенко_

----------


## mishel61

*Танец 'Яблочко'.*


_Видео с интернет ресурса._

----------

Мусиенко (22.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец моряков.* 


_Видео с интернет ресурса._

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец "Бескозырка белая".*


_Видео с интернет ресурса._

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), Марьванна (17.02.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*Есения - С Днем Рождения, папочка!*
_Музыка и слова - Марина Федосеева._

----------


## mishel61

*Песня поздравление папы с днем рождения.*

----------


## mishel61

*Оранжевый кот. - Номер "Детская площадка".* 


_Видео с интернет ресурса._

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018), olunia (30.03.2020)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец "Разноцветная игра".*


_Видео с интернет ресурса._

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец "Заячья зарядка".* 


_Видео с интернет ресурса._

----------


## mishel61

*Клип - `Морское попурри`.*

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

*Ты морячка,- я моряк.*


_Видео с интернет ресурса._

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Понравился танец, можно использовать для игр._
Проходка.

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018), olunia (30.03.2020)

----------


## mishel61

*Флотская пляска.*

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018)

----------


## mishel61

*Золотые воротА.*
_Так же танец можно использовать для игр._

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018), Леся Тавр (15.07.2017)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю, просто выходной..._
*В Кейптаунском порту...была Жанета...*


_(наверное для этого создал эту страничку, чтоб не быть ограниченным в рамках чужих обязательств...)_

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю, просто выходной..._
*Old summer time.*

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю, просто выходной..._
*Реснички.*

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю, просто выходной..._
*Frends Song (Песенка друзей)*

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю, просто выходной..._
*Ансамбль "Отрада" - Барыня.*

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю, просто выходной..._
*Летняя плясовая.*

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю, просто выходной..._
*Танец с веерами.Дети 10-13 лет.Студия танцев "РЕНЕСАНС +"*

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю, просто выходной..._
*Эстрадный танец. Mix dance. Дети 8-9 лет.* 


_Понравилась концовка танца._

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю, просто выходной..._
*Детский танец. Кантри. Дети 6-8 лет.*

----------


## mishel61

_Для утренника 8 Марта._
*Марина Баранова - Мама.*


_Видео Григория Привалова._

----------

pomahka (24.01.2018)

----------


## mishel61

*Ансамбль "Ладушки". Танец "Дождик".*

----------

olunia (30.03.2020), Ладога (26.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

_Выложил у себя, чтобы не затерялось!_
*Модница.*


_Анечка, спасибо, за прекрасное видео! 
Страничка автора здесь._

----------

Леся Тавр (15.07.2017)

----------


## mishel61

*Песня для бабушки.* 


_Видео с интернет ресурса._

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018), Мусиенко (22.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец "Жар птицы."*


_Видео с интернет ресурса._

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

*Мы сложили песенку. (песня о маме).*


минус здесь.

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

*Домисолька" "Дождик".*

----------

lenik (20.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

*Колыбельная дочке.*

----------


## mishel61

*Вальс.*

----------

olunia (30.03.2020)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю, просто выходной..._
*Танец "Пижамная вечеринка".*

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю, просто выходной..._
*Танец "Лиса Алиса и кот Базилио". Ансамбль "Вдохновение".*

----------


## Olgazve

Моя первая работа Кому интересно , смотрим, обсуждаемhttps://youtu.be/t_WDks3YlRQ

----------

mishel61 (25.02.2017)

----------


## mishel61

> Моя первая работа Кому интересно , смотрим, обсуждаем


Мне понравилось, снято с любовью, хорошая подборка музыки.

----------


## Olgazve

Спасибо за ответ

----------

mishel61 (26.02.2017)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю, просто выходной..._
*Индийский танец. Кубок Ноктюрна "Золотая Туфля".*

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю, просто выходной..._
*Тодес - русская народная.*

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018), lenik (20.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец "Голубь Мира".*

----------


## mishel61

> Танец "Голубь Мира".


Жалко конечно, что не была оценена Ирина работа на конкурсе: 


_Поставка была сделана буквально за несколько дней, - и делалась без оглядки на интернет.
Говорят у талантливых людей мысли сходятся..._

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018), lenik (20.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

*Школа Танца BABYDANCE Жили у бабуси два веселых гуся.

*

----------

laratet (17.04.2017), lenik (20.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

*Школа Танца BABYDANCE Танец "Конфеты".*

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), lenik (20.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец - "Варенька".*

----------

olunia (30.03.2020)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец "Васильковая поляна".*

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018), lenik (20.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец `Ромашка`.*

----------

ANGEL 250 (19.03.2017), elena1602 (17.01.2021), elka (05.06.2018), lenik (20.03.2017), olunia (30.03.2020), Урдомчанка (20.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

> Танец "Васильковая поляна".


Что-то я запал на танец "Васильковая поляна", - значит будем ставить.
Ирина закончит утренники на "8 -марта", - и попробуем!
Танец "Васильковая поляна".

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018), lenik (20.03.2017), olunia (30.03.2020)

----------


## mishel61

*На "9-Мая":
Монтаж "Смуглянка" ("В бой идут одни старики").*

----------

AntonAsa1 (23.01.2022), lenik (20.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю, просто выходной..._
*Танец - Ромашка.*

----------

elka (05.06.2018), laratet (17.04.2017), lenik (20.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю, просто выходной..._
*Танец -Жуки.*

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018), laratet (17.04.2017), lenik (20.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю, просто выходной..._
*Танец "Музыкальная шкатулка".*

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018), laratet (17.04.2017), lenik (20.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю, просто выходной..._
Песня на выпускном.

----------

lenik (20.03.2017), Мусиенко (22.03.2017), Урдомчанка (20.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю, просто выходной..._
*Дождь в ладошках!*

----------

lenik (20.03.2017), Леся Тавр (15.07.2017)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю, просто выходной..._
*Короли Вероны.*

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018), lenik (20.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

*Песня "Одуванчик".*

----------


## mishel61

_И как всегда полуночничью, -_
*Танец "Василис". * 


_Видео специально для этой странички.
Мой монтаж.
Приятного просмотра!_

----------

livni (31.03.2017), olunia (30.03.2020), Ладога (19.10.2017), Мусиенко (22.03.2017), СИБИРОЧКА (19.03.2017), Урдомчанка (20.03.2017), эллона (20.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

_И второе видео на сон грядущий._
*Частушки "Девичьи страдания".*


_
Мой монтаж.
Приятного просмотра!_

----------

ANGEL 250 (19.03.2017), olunia (30.03.2020), Иринкааа62 (21.08.2018), Урдомчанка (20.03.2017), эллона (20.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

> Что-то я запал на танец "Васильковая поляна".


*Видеоклип "Васильковая поляна".*

----------

Урдомчанка (20.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

> Танец - Ромашка.


*Ромашка, ромашка - цветок полевой... Хорошего настроения!*

----------

Ладога (19.10.2017), Урдомчанка (20.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

_Видео для ваших утренников._
*Дарю Улыбку!*

----------

ttanya (20.03.2017), Ладога (19.10.2017), Урдомчанка (20.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

_Видео для ваших утренников._
*Путешествие в Лето.*

----------

ИяНаталия (27.06.2017), Урдомчанка (20.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

_Видео для ваших утренников._
*Ангелочки наши!*

----------

Урдомчанка (20.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю, просто выходной..._
Люблю танцы  с веерами-вейлами.
(Как мы шутим с Ириной "дайте в руки детям что-то, - и они перевернут мир").
*Танец с веерами-вейлами "Весеннее половодье".*

----------

ANGEL 250 (19.03.2017), elena1602 (17.01.2021), Irina Sirin (12.03.2017), laratet (17.04.2017), olunia (30.03.2020), ttanya (20.03.2017), yu-k-a (20.03.2017), Марико66 (21.03.2017), Урдомчанка (20.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю, просто выходной..._
*Танец "Нежность".* 


Поделился ссылкой на другом форуме, ну а чем эта страничка хуже...

----------

Irina Sirin (12.03.2017), laratet (17.04.2017), olunia (30.03.2020), ttanya (20.03.2017), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (18.03.2017), Урдомчанка (20.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

_Честно мне даже неудобно просить, - поставте мне спасибку,- "что так все неинтересно на страничке?"_
Подсмотрел притчу.
*Притча о дружбе.Два соседа и снег.*


Пусть к Вам (к Вашему дому) не зарастает тропинка или согласно притче, - "Вам никогда не нужно было чистить тропинку к Вашему дому".

----------

Irina Sirin (12.03.2017), laratet (17.04.2017), Natir (12.03.2017), Мусиенко (22.03.2017), СИБИРОЧКА (19.03.2017), Урдомчанка (20.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю, просто выходной..._




> Честно мне даже неудобно просить, - поставте мне спасибку,- "что так все неинтересно на страничке?"


Еще раз убедился, - друзей много не бывает, - Ирина Сиротина спасибо!
И хотя мы с тобой знакомы с сорта и время бежит быстро, очень быстро,вот был год, а стало пять,-но честно приятно, что тебя не забывают.
Что друзья заходят к тебе, смотрят и просто отдыхают.  А может, что-то еще возьмут для работы.
Natir, - так же и Вам спасибо, -если человек просит, значит для чего того ему это надо!!!
_Сегодня я отдыхаю..._
*Белое Злато "Ухарь купец". 
*






Всех с весной, - и хорошего Всем настроения!

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018), ttanya (20.03.2017), Урдомчанка (20.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

_Сегодня я отдыхаю..._
*Пелагея и Дарья Мороз - песня из репертуара Любэ "Конь".
*


понравилось также исполнение:
*Russian girls sing Lube - Kon*

----------


## mishel61

Перенес из беседки, чтобы  повторно не искать:



> Флешмоб с родителями 2015:
> на видео
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6q_G5izei5U
> была сделана такая нарезка
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6nFZ/fAaBbuXBY
> Флешмоб с родителями 2016:
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ls8L/QXHVSpk3w
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DhMb/jdYKwzS1o
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MaNy/xgqPStdwU
> ...


Сразу скажу отношение к флешмобам неоднозначное, - поэтому кому не интересно,- просто не читаем.
_Все зависит от времени проведения, от возможностей родителей, от возможностей ведущих и т.д.
Не Ваше, не проводим, - и все..._

----------

laratet (17.04.2017), olunia (30.03.2020), гномики (08.01.2019)

----------


## mishel61

> Ирина сказала очень хорошо получилось, видео пока нет, но как будет покажу.


Перед тем как показать обещанное, покажу несколько видео с проведенного 8-Марта.
Сказка о домовенке Кузе. 8-Марта. 
_(Первоначальное название "Сказка о домовенке Кузе или как дети своих мам дарили" смотрите видео.)
_


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

laratet (17.04.2017), НСА (20.03.2017), эллона (20.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

*Появление Бабы Яги. 8- Марта. 
*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

laratet (17.04.2017), НСА (20.03.2017), Урдомчанка (20.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

*Баба Яга и Кузя.* 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

ivano (20.03.2017), laratet (17.04.2017), lenik (20.03.2017), mochalova19 (31.03.2017), ttanya (20.03.2017), Гриценко (03.11.2017), Дзюбкина (29.05.2017), Марина52 (31.01.2020), НСА (20.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

После того как ведущие представлены, - можно вернуться и к флешмобу.
_Два слова, -"родители не знали, что им придется танцевать", -
перед утренником Ирина только попросила мам поддержать ведущих "во всех их шалостях."
"Побыстрее, посмелее, пободрее, чтобы было веселее!"
"Тем более, что ведущие не профи, а люди из народа."_


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



_Музыку я давал выше._

----------

AntonAsa1 (23.01.2022), Borkova Pavlovo (20.03.2017), Elen2 (20.03.2017), elena1602 (17.01.2021), Grosmat (20.03.2017), Irina55 (20.03.2017), ivano (20.03.2017), jarinka (20.03.2017), laks_arina (20.03.2017), laratet (17.04.2017), lenok_64 (20.03.2017), lipa29 (20.03.2017), MLV (20.03.2017), mochalova19 (20.03.2017), NikTanechka (20.03.2017), strelka_64 (29.03.2017), tigricadn (20.03.2017), ttanya (20.03.2017), yu-k-a (20.03.2017), ва.лен.ти.н. (20.03.2017), говорушка (21.03.2017), ИяНаталия (20.03.2017), Ладога (19.10.2017), Лариса Антонова (20.03.2017), Лопаток (21.03.2017), Марина52 (31.01.2020), МУЗЫКАНТИК (24.03.2017), НСА (20.03.2017), опал1 (20.03.2017), Рыбка (20.03.2017), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (20.03.2017), эллона (20.03.2017)

----------


## yu-k-a

ларчик, откройся)))

----------


## mochalova19

Тук-тук, мои дорогие друзья, Виктор и Ирина, можно к вам в гости?
Спасибо большое! Видео посмотрела, получила огромное удовольствие! Как у вас весело! Мамочки молодцы! А Ягуленька какая заводная! В общем, спасибо за позитив!
В "копилочке" танцев с родителями пополнилось, благодаря вам!

----------

mishel61 (20.03.2017)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

Тук-тук, и меня впустите. пожалуйста!

----------


## MLV

Тук-тук-ту-! Можно к вам?

----------


## ва.лен.ти.н.

Тук- тук, впустите пожалуйста

----------


## lipa29

Ну вы и закрылись... За спасибо нет...  За сообщение?

----------


## laks_arina

Всё закрыто... Волшебная палочка, покружись...

----------


## ИяНаталия

Можно в гости?

----------


## эллона

Тук тук! Можно к вам в домик!

----------


## ttanya

Виктор. Ирина. Модно в гости к вам зайти?

----------


## Borkova Pavlovo

Добрый вечер, можно и мне в гости????

----------


## lenok_64

Добрый вечер! И меня заинтересовало! 
Спасибо! Все очень просто и естественно! Удовольствие получили все, и дети, и взрослые, и зрители!!!

----------

mishel61 (20.03.2017)

----------


## Рыбка

Тук-тук-тук.... впустите и меня...

----------


## ivano

Добрый вечер!
Тук тук,сим-сим,откройся !

----------


## NikTanechka

Похоже, и я впервые попала в эту темку.
За спасибку не открывается, а посмотреть интересно!
 :Meeting: 
Посмотрела! Замечательная задумка! Молодцы!
Взрослые персонажи - супер!
Спасибо за позитив!!!
 :Tender:

----------

mishel61 (20.03.2017)

----------


## Наталка - музыкалка

Хочу к вам в гости! Пустите, пожалуйста!

----------


## tigricadn

Ой сколько гостей! Значит интересно спасибо!

----------


## Урдомчанка

Тук-тук! Кто в теремочке живет? Пустите меня к себе жить! )))

----------


## эллона

> Сказка о домовенке Кузе. 8-Марта.


Очень понравились ваши фрагменты видео из утренника, видно, что прошло очень весело и интересно. А можно у вас попросить сам сценарий, спасибо.

----------

mishel61 (20.03.2017)

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

Ой-ой-ой, и я тоже хочу взглянуть...

----------


## Elen2

> Два слова, -"родители не знали, что им придется танцевать", -


Виктор,мне все понравилось. Идея отличная. Но мамами нужно было руководить. И чуток  героев нужно было подготовить. Мамы реагировали хорошо на  действия героев,а сами стеснялись.В любом случае,МОЛОДЦЫ.
*С ДНЕМ СЧАСТЬЯ!*

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), mishel61 (20.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

Честно, я немного смущен такому наплыву друзей!
И все Ваши спасибки я несомненно передам своей жене Ирине.
Мне было бы неудобно только брать на форуме и ничем не делиться!
Каждый раз удивляюсь, как у меня разбросан материал по разным темам и плейлистам.
Попробую, если найдется свободное время, весь этот материал собрать воедино, т.е. на этой страничке форума.
*Заходите в гости.*
А теперь для всех подруг моей жены Ирины (виртуальным и идущим по жизни рядом с ней), т.е. для Вас,
видео:
*Свеча горела на столе..*



_Посмотрите видео красивое..._

----------

marih (30.03.2017), mochalova19 (31.03.2017), NikTanechka (21.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

*Песня "Волшебный цветок".* 
_муз. Ю. ЧИЧКОВА, сл. М. ПЛЯЦКОВСКОГО
исполнитель: АМАЛИЯ БЕЛОУС, 4 года.
_

----------

elka (05.06.2018), marih (30.03.2017), mochalova19 (31.03.2017), NikTanechka (21.03.2017)

----------


## Лопаток

А к вам можно?

----------


## mishel61

*Януш Дубравин "Вальс".*
_Исполняет: Анастасия Климова_

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018), elka (05.06.2018), mochalova19 (31.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

> А к вам можно?


Елена, конечно можно.
*Всегда рад гостям!*
[img]http://*********net/9094006.gif[/img]
[img]http://*********net/9107318.gif[/img]

----------

mochalova19 (31.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

Многие берут на выпуск тему "путешествие на кораблике".
Для Вас песня и видео:
*Бригантина.  *

----------

mochalova19 (31.03.2017), опал1 (31.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

*Песня от воспитателей. Выпуск.* 


_Мой монтаж. Приятного просмотра._

----------

laratet (17.04.2017), mochalova19 (31.03.2017), Людмилая (22.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

> Песня от воспитателей. Выпуск.


*Ирин выпуск 2016. Песня воспитателей.*
*"Мы цветочки, - сыночки и дочки."* 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


Удачных всем выпускных!

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), EVGESKA (30.03.2017), laratet (17.04.2017), larisakoly (30.03.2017), mila110153 (30.03.2017), mochalova19 (31.03.2017), NikTanechka (30.03.2017), strelka_64 (01.04.2017), ВИОЛA (24.03.2017), Галин04ка (30.03.2017), Дзюбкина (29.05.2017), Ириночк (07.07.2017), Ладога (30.03.2017), рима (03.11.2017)

----------


## mishel61

И заканчиваю показ видео 8-Марта этого года в средней группе.
"Финал,- всему делу венец."
*Баба Яга и Кузя. Финал.* 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*Большое спасибо ведущим!*

----------

laratet (17.04.2017), mochalova19 (31.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

И в заначке у меня осталась игра из утренника к 8-Марта.
*Баба Яга проводит игру "А не позвать ли нам Кузю?"*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), jarinka (26.03.2017), laratet (17.04.2017), mochalova19 (31.03.2017), Muzira (11.10.2019), нинчик (26.03.2017)

----------


## Alena Stenkovay

> _Оцените идею!
> Конечно такие зонты я уже видел, но автор пошел дальше.
> Спасибо автору за находку!_
> *Танец "Зимний вальс".*


 Какая интересная задумка. Цилиндры на ниточках, крепятся к потолку, я правильно поняла?

----------

elka (05.06.2018), jarinka (26.03.2017), marina111 (22.03.2017), mishel61 (22.03.2017), Марина ан (26.03.2017), Светлана Богатырева (30.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

> Цилиндры на ниточках, крепятся к потолку, я правильно поняла?


Алена, добрый день.
Цилиндры на ниточках,- они самые. 
Даже Новым годом ветерком напахнуло.

----------


## mishel61

Вырезал кусочек выпускного фрагмента со свечами.
_Конечно выигрышно, - но пожарники не разрешат..._
*Финал. Прощание со свечами.*


Выпуск "Карлосон" от Елены Николаевны Евдокимовой.
Музыка "Свечи" здесь.
*Спасибо автору за предоставленный материал!*

----------

mochalova19 (31.03.2017), нинчик (26.03.2017), Ольга Ромова (28.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

*Малыши поют - Капитан, улыбнитесь!*

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), mochalova19 (31.03.2017), гунька (31.03.2017), Ладога (26.03.2017), Марина ан (26.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

*Песня "Что манит птицу".*

----------

mochalova19 (31.03.2017), Ладога (26.03.2017), нинчик (26.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

*Флешмоб (Видео Юлии Корзан).*

----------

mochalova19 (31.03.2017), sky36 (26.03.2017), yu-k-a (26.03.2017), Ладога (26.03.2017), Маинька (26.03.2017), Марина ан (26.03.2017), Ната25 (26.03.2017)

----------


## нинчик

замечательные идейки с цилиндром!

----------


## mishel61

Долго думал выставлять или не выставлять те видео, которые 
были показаны на других страничках. 
По крайней мере те, которые набрали больше лайков и спасибок
думаю надо вновь показывать. Поэтому не удивляйтесь, что это видео вы
видели на другом сайте или страничке. (Трудно не догадаться, кто этот мужчина, если мужчин на страничках музыкальных руководителей, раз, два и обчелся...  :Blush2: )
Итак одно из видео, которое где-то промелькнуло и засветилось :Vah: 
*NotaBene - Народный танец в современной обработке.* 


Кому понравилось,- музыка к видео.
_Пришлось погуглить и немного порезать музыку._

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018), mochalova19 (31.03.2017)

----------


## mishel61

_Из выигрышного._
*Вход на выпуск.*

----------

laratet (17.04.2017), mochalova19 (31.03.2017), гунька (31.03.2017), Ладога (20.05.2017)

----------


## mishel61

*Веселая стирка у зайчат.*

----------

dzvinochok (31.03.2017), elena1602 (17.01.2021), mochalova19 (31.03.2017), гунька (31.03.2017), Ладога (20.05.2017)

----------


## mishel61

_Оркестр на выпуск. "Резерв ставки."_

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), Elena_privat (28.01.2018), Grosmat (31.03.2017), Lempi (31.03.2017), livni (31.03.2017), mochalova19 (31.03.2017), strelka_64 (01.04.2017), гунька (31.03.2017), опал1 (31.03.2017), Танічка (28.06.2017), ЭМПАТИЯ (01.04.2017)

----------


## опал1

> Бригантина


Виктор, спасибо за песню. Мы ее в юности пели постоянно у костра)))
А клип "Турецкий марш" - просто ЧУДО!!!

----------

mishel61 (31.03.2017)

----------


## mochalova19

Виктор, спасибо огромное за очень интересные видео! Кое-что взяла себе на заметку. Очень понравилось песня воспитателей, где Ирина играет вживую! Супер! Спасибо отдельное за народную стилизованную музыку! Как раз то, что мне нужно!!! Благодарю!

----------

mishel61 (31.03.2017), гунька (16.04.2017)

----------


## mishel61

> Виктор, спасибо за песню. Мы ее в юности пели постоянно у костра)))
> А клип "Турецкий марш" - просто ЧУДО!!!





> Очень понравилось песня воспитателей, где Ирина играет вживую! Супер!


Что сказать,- для Вас создана эта страничка и если чем-то помог, то буду этому рад.

*Испанский танец. Выпускной в детском саду.*



_Интернет -ресурс._ 
Плейлист "Испанский танец" здесь

----------

гунька (16.04.2017), Ладога (20.05.2017)

----------


## mishel61

*Выпускной в детском саду. Русский танец.* 


_Интернет -ресурс._

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018), гунька (16.04.2017), Ладога (20.05.2017)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю, просто выходной...
_
*Juno Reactor - Invisible & dance "Thousand Guanyin"*

----------

гунька (16.04.2017), Ладога (20.05.2017)

----------


## mishel61

*Просто отдыхаю, просто выходной...*
*Песня Тяни толкай - шоу-студия "Игра".*
_Может пригодиться на выпуск._


Музыка здесь.

----------

elka (05.06.2018), гунька (16.04.2017), Иринкааа62 (21.08.2018)

----------


## mishel61

*Юлия Иванова -"Бабка Ежка".* 


*Интернет-ресурс. Мои монтаж. Приятного просмотра.*
_Стали поступать запросы, какую песню взять для девочки на фестиваль.
Наверное ту, которая нравится девочке, смотрите видео._

----------

гунька (16.04.2017), Ладога (20.05.2017)

----------


## mishel61

Я уже выкладывал на ромашковую тему танец:

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), laratet (03.06.2017), TRENER (23.04.2017), Алусик (10.05.2017), гунька (16.04.2017), Ладога (04.07.2017)

----------


## mishel61

> Я уже выкладывал на ромашковую тему танец


Продолжение на ромашковую тематику (выпуск в садике):


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

гунька (16.04.2017)

----------


## laratet

Какой гостеприимный домик, Виктор! Получила огромное удовольствие! Спасибо Вам!

----------


## mishel61

*Просто отдыхаю, просто выходной...
Танцевальный коллектив `Искорки`, `Летняя фантазия`.*

----------

laratet (03.06.2017), Ладога (20.05.2017)

----------


## mishel61

Доброе всем утро!
Вот и заканчиваются последние утренники, последние выпуски в садах.
Спасибо всем за Ваш прекрасный труд, за задумки, за их реализацию, за ваши нервы 
и не побоюсь этого слово бессонные ночи!
У Ирины в этом году не было выпуска и как бы и делится нечем, но приглядываемся 
и все лучшее "мотаем на ус".
"Полонез."


_Хореограф Рыкунова Е. А. г Воронеж ._

----------

Ладога (04.07.2017), на.та.ли. (30.12.2017)

----------


## mishel61

*Вальс А Хачатурян.*
_Хореограф Рыкунова Е. А. г Воронеж ._

----------

Ладога (04.07.2017)

----------


## mishel61

*Восточнй танец с крыльями.* 
_Хореограф Рыкунова Е. А. г Воронеж ._

----------

Ладога (04.07.2017)

----------


## mishel61

_Для лета, что выставлял на соседнем форуме:_
*Тропиночка-тропинка.* 


Музыка:
Тропинка-торопинка. Муз. А. Пинегина, сл. Г. Ладонщикова. 
https://yadi.sk/d/5NkoLRWt3JZ2ar

----------

elka (05.06.2018), Ладога (04.07.2017), на.та.ли. (30.12.2017)

----------


## mishel61

_Честно думал, что и эта тема умрет, как моя страничка "Музыка для релакса и корпоративов"._
Нет смотрю, люди не уходят, а даже приходят, - большое спасибо за это,- заходите, смотрите 
и страничка будет жить.
*Разноцветное лето.*
_Видео Елены Латышевой._

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), elka (05.06.2018), Ладога (04.07.2017)

----------


## mishel61

_Из Ириного выпуска 2016г._ 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


_А сам видео клип многие видели (выполнил на одном дыхании):_

----------

гунька (01.06.2017), Ладога (04.07.2017), нинчик (09.06.2017), смоляночка (15.10.2017)

----------


## гунька

*Витюша, с днем рождения! Здоровья тебе, успехов, мира и радости!*

----------


## ~Марина~

[IMG]http://*********ru/14739531.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ладога

*Виктор! Поздравляю!*




> приглядываемся 
> и все лучшее "мотаем на ус".


Спасибо! Классика - это очень сложно в детском саду!




> Вальс А Хачатурян.
> Хореограф Рыкунова Е. А. г Воронеж .


 *Обожаю этот вальс!
*



> Восточный танец с крыльями. 
> Хореограф Рыкунова Е. А. г Воронеж .


 Интересно!  :Ok:

----------


## смоляночка

> _Вновь подготовка к Новому году._
> Театр танца Интрига. Танец Зайцы.


Подскажите, пожалуйста, что за музыка в танце?

----------


## Варшава

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, *что за музыка в танце?*


Песня Ирины Богушевской - "За-за-заячья песня"

----------

LiliyaOdiss (01.01.2018), Ладога (19.10.2017)

----------


## Olgazve

Мой новый ролик     
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIvsQj4AWXg&t=2s

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), LINSLI (21.10.2017), Варшава (20.10.2017)

----------


## Olgazve

А где комментарии ?   Хотелось бы узнать ваше мнение о видеоклипе. Я только учусь.

----------


## даша_ст

*Olgazve*, мне понравилось. мелодично и для глаз приятно. пару замечаний: лучше не делать кадры более 3 секунд, идеально 2 секунды. Побольше движения. Если нет в кадре движущихся объектов, то пусть хоть сама камера подвигается (наезды, отъезды, проезды и пр.). 
Хорошо ещё когда картинка "подтверждает" слова. То есть на словах "осыпает осень листьями дорогу..." хорошо бы показать листопад. Если листопада в день съёмки как назло нет, то можно ассистента попросить набрать охапку листьев и сверху посыпать перед камерой. Но это так, придирки))

Детишки в конце очень оживили)))

----------


## намчайку

> Мой новый ролик     
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIvsQj4AWXg&t=2s


Здорово )

----------


## Olgazve

Спасибо  за комментарии  и   замечания!   Очень приятно , что  откликнулись.

----------


## Olgazve

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pySNTx4s4qM    А это летом снимала  Комментарии приветствуются

----------


## вован1

гуляют ножки по улицам...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxQVUdQFkOo

----------


## mishel61

Но вот "по-потихонечку и вернулся на форум",  времени в обрез и не то слово.
Был по-командировкам,  теперь вернулся...
Завтра надо взять камеру и что-то снять на Ириных утренниках, - все не получится снять...
_Но,-  а я уже готовлюсь к 8 -Марта._
Твист-сюрприз" дуэт "Карамельное небо" (Милана Жарехина, Павел Багров) 


Думаю не надо писать, что взято из интернета, Ирины видео я все подписываю.
_Приятно будет, если кому-то понравится это видео._

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), elka (05.06.2018), LiliyaOdiss (01.01.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (25.12.2017), Ладога (25.12.2017)

----------


## mishel61

"Моя петушиная тема", мои монтаж:
Танец цыплят и выход петушка. 


_Новогодний утренник в д/с 118 (Самара, 2016г)_

----------

Варшава (24.12.2017), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (25.12.2017), Ладога (25.12.2017)

----------


## mishel61

_Продолжаем тему "желтые комочки":_ 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (25.12.2017), Ладога (25.12.2017), Просто Оля (26.12.2017)

----------


## ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ

Виктор, рада снова видеть на форуме! Ирочке удачных утренников! Всего самого наилучшего вашей семье!

----------

mishel61 (26.12.2017)

----------


## mishel61

> Виктор, рада снова видеть на форуме! Ирочке удачных утренников!


Галина Васильевна, спасибо! Что значит шаркнем по душе.
Очень приятно получать такие слова. 
Не стал ничего переделывать, видео "без купюр от кутюр"...

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), Olga Beliaeva (01.01.2018), Ладога (26.12.2017)

----------


## mishel61

Представление с Нового года, оказалась бы не полным, - не показав игры с утренника.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), elka (05.06.2018), Ладога (26.12.2017), на.та.ли. (30.12.2017), Ольгадайченко (21.08.2018)

----------


## mishel61

И вновь тема "желтые комочки".
*Танец "Цыплячий нянь".*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), elka (05.06.2018)

----------


## mishel61

*Барбарики - А я яблоки люблю.*

----------


## mishel61

Галина Васильевна, для Вас поздравление с Новым годом!
 Новий РІК/ С Новым 2018 годом

----------


## mishel61

_В этом году не стали никого удивлять,- из старого, "перенесено в Новым 2018 год"._
*Танец "Снежные бабочки".*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), elka (05.06.2018), Ладога (28.12.2017), на.та.ли. (30.12.2017)

----------


## mishel61

_Песенка для самых маленьких на Новый год(хоровод возле елки):_
НА ПУШИСТЫХ МЯГКИХ ЛАПАХ .


На пушистых, мягких лапах 
К нам приходит ёлка в дом.
Чуть смолистый терпкий запах
С детства каждому знаком.

Припев:
Возле ёлки надо встать
И желанье загадать.
День настанет, час придет
Всё исполнит Новый год.

Ёлка встанет в уголочке,
Ждёт с подарками ребят.
Ярких лампочек цветочки
Замигают заблестят.

----------

Варшава (29.12.2017), Ладога (28.12.2017)

----------


## mishel61

_Из задумок, - обновить движения игры:_
"Наша песня, то что нужно."


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Elen2 (29.12.2017), Olga Beliaeva (01.01.2018), Варшава (29.12.2017), Ладога (05.01.2018), на.та.ли. (30.12.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Виктор ,поздравляю с Новым годом*

----------

mishel61 (29.12.2017), Olga Beliaeva (01.01.2018)

----------


## на.та.ли.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), mishel61 (30.12.2017), Olga Beliaeva (01.01.2018)

----------


## mishel61

Наверное был неправ, что долго был в командировках.
Очень приятно, что тебя ждут, - не уходят с странички.
_Думал ни одного человека не останется на страничке, - о как я был неправ!_
Кукарача – коллектив `ТРАДИЦИЯ `.

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018), Olga Beliaeva (01.01.2018), Варшава (30.12.2017), Иринкааа62 (21.08.2018)

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

*С новым Годом!!! У вас очень интересная страничка,творческих успехов.С уваж.Ольга*

----------

mishel61 (01.01.2018)

----------


## mishel61

> С новым Годом!!! У вас очень интересная страничка,творческих успехов.


Оля, спасибо!
Как говорят на такие слова отрывается второе дыхание:
*Чародеи. Мальчики хулиганчики. г.Димитровград.*

----------

Варшава (01.01.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Оставил ссылочку на будущее:_
*"Барбарики - Это Новый год"*

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю:_
*Барыня. ДШИ им. С.Т.Рихтера*

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю:_
*ДШИ им. Рихтера "Китайская песня"*

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018), elka (05.06.2018), Ладога (05.01.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Ссылка на будущее:_
Марина Баранова - Мама

----------

elka (05.06.2018), Варшава (02.01.2018), Просто Оля (02.01.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю:_
*Танец Ромашковые поля. Школа танца Ольги Ушаковой*

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018), elka (05.06.2018), Варшава (03.01.2018), Ладога (05.01.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
*Танец "Масленица".*


_Школа "Фантазия"._

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018), elka (05.06.2018), Варшава (03.01.2018), Стеша (16.01.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю:_
_А нам всегда чего-то не хватает, зимою лета, осенью весны..._
*КАКОГО ЦВЕТА ЛЕТО* 


_Посмотрите не пожалеете._

----------

elka (05.06.2018), LINSLI (05.01.2018), Варшава (06.01.2018)

----------


## mishel61

Счастливого Рождества Всем, Всем, Всем!

----------

elka (05.06.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Идея на 8-Марта (средняя группа)._
Танец Солнечные зайчики

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), Valesy (21.01.2018), Варшава (08.01.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (08.01.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Танец "Розы" в детском саду. 8 марта._ 
_Посидел сегодня за видеоредактором, вот что у меня получилось..._ 



_Весенний утренник в детском саду "Карасик"._

----------

elka (05.06.2018), Valesy (21.01.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (09.01.2018)

----------


## mishel61

*С Новым годом, люди!*


_Завтра наступают будни..._

----------

elka (05.06.2018), Варшава (08.01.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Сижу думу думаю, что поставить на 8-Марта!
Двадцать мальчиков средняя группа, жуть...
Все парные танцы, даже моряки._
*Танец "Моряки".*

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), elka (05.06.2018), Варшава (22.01.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Пока остановился, -_
Танец "Выше якоря".

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), Варшава (22.01.2018), Мусиенко (30.08.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Сценарий на старшую пока не написан, хотелось бы чего-то 
яркого, красочного и лучистого,- типа такого:
*Танец "Лучики".*

----------

Варшава (27.01.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Оставил заметочку для выпускного утренника:_
*А ручки хлоп, хлоп, хлоп.*

----------

Варшава (27.01.2018)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец "Ах вы сени мои сени".* 


_Мой скромный монтаж._

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2018), Варшава (27.01.2018), гунька (01.02.2018), Татиана 65 (01.02.2018)

----------


## mishel61

Из забытого на 8 -Марта:
Целовака, прижимака и люблюка ты моя!


_Видео с интернет-ресурса, посмотрите саму концовочку._

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), Petavla (09.02.2018), strelka_64 (13.01.2019), гунька (01.02.2018), Ладога (14.02.2018), Татиана 65 (01.02.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю, тяжелый был день!_
Band ODESSA- КУКОЛКА КОНФЕТКА.

----------

Petavla (09.02.2018), гунька (01.02.2018), Ладога (14.02.2018), наталья севрюкова (12.08.2018), Татиана 65 (01.02.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_У меня бывает чувство неудовлетворенности, что мало просмотров видео, что мало спасибок за видео.
Ладно я не в счет,- всегда что-то изменю в себе, чтобы в душе был комфорт...
...Бывает в двойне обидно за других, -человек старался,- снимал видео, монтировал видео,
конвертировал видео, закачивал видео в интернет, - в общем потратил массу времени и
очень хороший танец, а всего 5-10 просмотров за год... Мне просто очень жаль таких людей.
Вот один из таких танцев. Оцените и скажите разве он недостоин большего?_
Танец "Ладушки - оладушки".

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), Elena_privat (01.02.2018), Petavla (09.02.2018), гунька (01.02.2018), Ладога (14.02.2018), Татиана 65 (01.02.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто идея._
Танец "Зажигаем".

----------

Elena_privat (02.02.2018), Petavla (09.02.2018), Варшава (01.02.2018), гунька (06.02.2018), Татиана 65 (01.02.2018)

----------


## mishel61

Понравилось видео к 23 февраля. 
Музыкальная композиция `Они ушли и не вернулись `. 


_Мои монтаж.(Оставил ссылку у себя, чтобы не затерялась...)_

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), Elena_privat (03.02.2018), Petavla (09.02.2018), Варшава (03.02.2018), гунька (06.02.2018)

----------


## mishel61

Доброй всем ночи!
Сижу учусь, вот что нашел, - через два года,-
научился вставлять плейлисты  в сообщения. :Derisive: 
Как например, посмотреть мои плейлист `о стилягах`:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...v5WHbgR-wd1tuY
далее нужно нажать *`воспроизвести все`* 
-появится первое видео
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLT5...v5WHbgR-wd1tuY
Ура заработало!

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), Elena_privat (06.02.2018), elka (09.05.2019), Petavla (09.02.2018), vlada 05 (21.02.2022), Варшава (07.02.2018), гунька (06.02.2018), Ладога (14.02.2018)

----------


## mishel61

Перенес из беседки сценарий и музыку для средней группы на 8- Марта, - чтобы не затерялось:

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

dzvinochok (13.01.2019), Elen 77 (14.01.2019), elen82 (13.01.2019), elena1602 (17.01.2021), elka (09.05.2019), larisakoly (01.06.2018), lenik (16.01.2019), MAGIC (13.01.2019), mila110153 (13.01.2019), myzic (13.01.2019), Olga E (14.01.2019), Petavla (09.02.2018), strelka_64 (13.01.2019), vlada 05 (21.02.2022), yu-k-a (15.01.2019), Алена43 (13.01.2019), Валерия Вержакова (13.01.2019), Валиулина Ирина (14.01.2019), говорушка (02.06.2019), гунька (06.02.2018), Дания (13.01.2019), Ладога (14.02.2018), Людмилая (13.01.2019), Люсева (09.07.2019), Маинька (13.01.2019), Маргошик68 (14.01.2019), Ната25 (14.01.2019), НСА (13.01.2019), Рыбка (13.01.2019), СИБИРОЧКА (13.01.2019), татуся (13.01.2019), чайка61 (13.01.2019), эллона (13.01.2019), ЭМПАТИЯ (13.01.2019)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
Щелкунчик - Выступление в Кремле - "Потешки"

----------

Elena_privat (07.02.2018), elka (09.05.2019), larisakoly (01.06.2018), Petavla (09.02.2018), Варшава (07.02.2018), гунька (06.02.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Песня на 23 февраля. Спасибо папа!_
Ярослав Сумишевский - "Родителям" (сл. и муз. Д. Катунцев). 


Музыка :
https://mahor.ru/audio/1732

----------

Алена43 (13.01.2019), Ладога (14.02.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто есть 5 минут свободного времени._
Коллектив Преображение,- Морское попурри.

----------

Elena_privat (14.02.2018), elka (09.05.2019), Ладога (14.02.2018)

----------


## mishel61

> Просто есть 5 минут свободного времени.


Алиса Дикусар - "Принцесса на горошине"

----------

Варшава (17.02.2018), Ладога (14.02.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Разбирал "закрома родины" и натолкнулся  на интересную полечку._
Спасибо авторам!
Полька.

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), elka (05.06.2018), lenik (16.01.2019), vlada 05 (21.02.2022), Ладога (14.02.2018), Мусиенко (30.08.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Всех  с Масленицей!

----------

Ладога (14.02.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Разбирая "закрома родины", - находим интересное._
Спасибо авторам!
Танец "Капитан".

----------

Elena_privat (22.02.2018), Варшава (16.02.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
 Болгарское хоро.

----------

Elena_privat (23.02.2018), vlada 05 (21.02.2022), Варшава (17.02.2018), Раисса (02.06.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
"Пряничная песенка" - Полина Башкирова. 


_Студия Бенефис._

----------

Варшава (18.02.2018), Раисса (02.06.2018), Татиана 65 (01.06.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
Песенка "Булочка с творогом".


_ Коллектив "Палитра" Оренбург._

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), lenik (04.06.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (04.06.2018), vlada 05 (21.02.2022), Варшава (18.02.2018), говорушка (12.04.2019), Мусиенко (30.08.2019), Раисса (02.06.2018), Татиана 65 (01.06.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_В помощь проведения масленицы:_
Песня: "Весну звали".


_Коллектив "Палитра" Оренбург._

----------

Elena_privat (23.02.2018), lenik (04.06.2018), vlada 05 (21.02.2022), Ладога (25.02.2018), Раисса (02.06.2018), Татиана 65 (01.06.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
Ладошка (Дарина Чумак) 


_Девочка,- маленькое чудо._

----------

lenik (04.06.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (04.06.2018), Варшава (18.02.2018), гунька (05.03.2018), Ладога (25.02.2018), Раисса (02.06.2018), Татиана 65 (01.06.2018)

----------


## mishel61

Поздравляю всех папочек, с праздником 23 февраля!
Есения - С Днем Рождения, папочка!

----------

vlada 05 (21.02.2022), Варшава (23.02.2018), Ладога (25.02.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_18 Марта, -выборы, - и вновь нужно готовить репертуар!
Может кому-то поможет._
Хохлома, волжский плес.

----------

Elena_privat (25.02.2018), lenik (04.06.2018), vlada 05 (21.02.2022), Варшава (25.02.2018), гунька (05.03.2018), Ладога (25.02.2018), Раисса (02.06.2018), Татиана 65 (01.06.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю.
Песенка на 8-Марта.
_Аня Прощайло - "Зореньки краше".

----------

lenik (04.06.2018), Варшава (04.03.2018), гунька (05.03.2018), Ладога (07.03.2018), Раисса (02.06.2018), Татиана 65 (01.06.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
 Песня «Танец маленьких лебедей»

----------

lenik (04.06.2018), Варшава (04.03.2018), гунька (05.03.2018), Ладога (07.03.2018), Мусиенко (30.08.2019), Раисса (02.06.2018), Татиана 65 (01.06.2018)

----------


## mishel61

Милые Сударыни с Праздником,  8-Марта!


С праздником Весны!


*А знаешь, скоро кончится зима!
Сегодня за окном моим синицы
Мне щебетали, что и им не спится,
Что солнце их с утра свело с ума.
Для тебя солнце встаёт, для тебя соловушка поёт,
Для тебя цветочные луга, в саду цветёт незабудка.
Для тебя солнце встаёт, для тебя море поёт,
Для тебя эти слова, для тебя радуга.*
_Джо Дассен. Если б не было тебя..._ 


*Желаю счастья и любви,
Они дороже всех подарков. 
И пусть все сбудутся мечты, 
В прекрасный день - 8 Марта!
*

----------

Elena_privat (09.03.2018), lenik (04.06.2018), Mazaykina (05.04.2018), NikTanechka (04.06.2018), pomahka (08.06.2018), Ладога (09.03.2018), наталья севрюкова (12.08.2018), Раисса (02.06.2018), Татиана 65 (01.06.2018)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
Танец "То дождь, то снег".

----------

lenik (04.06.2018), Варшава (10.03.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (03.06.2018), Ладога (11.03.2018), Раисса (02.06.2018), Татиана 65 (01.06.2018)

----------


## mishel61

Добрый всем вечер!
Извините, что долго не был на страничке,- все банально просто,
годы идут и наступило время ложиться на операции...
Конечно грустно, но ведь живы...
Спасибо всем, кто остался на страничке, мы еще поживем!
Очередное видео, надеюсь, что  оно Вам понравиться...
Приятно, черт возьми, что мои идеи воплощаются в жизнь.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Irina61 (02.06.2018), ivano (02.06.2018), jarinka (02.06.2018), larisakoly (01.06.2018), Lempi (03.06.2018), lenik (04.06.2018), mochalova19 (02.06.2018), NikTanechka (01.06.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (04.06.2018), vlada 05 (21.02.2022), Варшава (02.06.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (03.06.2018), гунька (02.06.2018), Ладога (10.06.2018), Маинька (02.06.2018), наталья севрюкова (12.08.2018), Раисса (02.06.2018), Сентябринка (02.06.2018), Татиана 65 (01.06.2018), ЭМПАТИЯ (02.06.2018)

----------


## Раисса

> Конечно грустно, но ведь живы...


Конечно, Виктор, всё будет хорошо и просто отлично!!! Здоровья тебе и продолжай нас радовать замечательными клипами, стихами и просто добрыми словами - мы благодарные твои зрители и читатели! Удачи, удачи и счастья!!!!

----------

mishel61 (02.06.2018)

----------


## Elen2

> Конечно грустно, но ведь живы...


Самое главное,что живы.И надеюсь,хорошо себя чувствуешь. 
Мои поздравления жене,наконец-то и выпускные , и 1 июня...Все позади. Наступило лето.

----------

mishel61 (02.06.2018)

----------


## Elena_privat

Здоровья крепкого, оптимизма и сил!

----------

mishel61 (02.06.2018)

----------


## mochalova19

> годы идут


Виктор, какие наши годы!



> и наступило время ложиться на операции...
> Конечно грустно, но ведь живы...


И это - главное!!! Здоровья на долгие годы! Всё будет хорошо!



> Очередное видео, надеюсь, что оно Вам понравиться...
> Приятно, черт возьми, что мои идеи воплощаются в жизнь.


СПАСИБО! Очень понравилось! Даже настроение, не смотря на дождливую и зябкую погоду, поднялось. :Ok: 
Конечно, очень приятно, когда идеи воплощаются в жизнь! Дальнейших вам творческих задумок, вдохновения и их воплощения!!!

----------

mishel61 (14.11.2018)

----------


## Anisoara

Виктор, скорейшего выздоровления тебе....пусть все будет хорошо. Спасибо за клип

----------

mishel61 (14.11.2018)

----------


## гунька

> годы идут и наступило время ложиться на операции.


Витюша, выше нос! Ничто нас в жизни не сможет вышибить из седла!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

mishel61 (14.11.2018)

----------


## ~Марина~



----------

mishel61 (14.11.2018), Варшава (03.06.2018), наталья севрюкова (12.08.2018)

----------


## Alena Stenkovay

> Добрый всем вечер!
> Извините, что долго не был на страничке,- все банально просто,
> годы идут и наступило время ложиться на операции...
> Конечно грустно, но ведь живы...
> Спасибо всем, кто остался на страничке, мы еще поживем!
> Очередное видео, надеюсь, что оно Вам понравиться...
> Приятно, черт возьми, что мои идеи воплощаются в жизнь.


ЗДОРОВЬЯ ВАМ! ВСЁ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО!!!!!

----------

mishel61 (14.11.2018)

----------


## ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ

Виктор, выше нос! Бодрости, оптимизма желаю! Будь здоров!!!

----------

mishel61 (14.11.2018)

----------


## Ладога

*Виктор! Желаю скорейшего выздоровления!* :Yes4:  :052:

----------

mishel61 (14.11.2018)

----------


## ЖЫР-ДИСКОТЕКА

Всем привет! Хочу поделиться с Вами своим видеоклипом!

ЖЫР - ДИСКОТЕКА

----------


## Pirojok9

Тут все на уровне высоцкого или даже выше.
Если хочешь чтобы твоё видео выглядело красиво, то ты по адресу.
Я занимаюсь обработкой видео уже более 5 лет
Отредактирую и обработаю ваши видеоматериалы для различных целей, учитывая все пожелания, будь это видео на YouTube, видеопоздравление, мероприятие или рекламный ролик вашего товара/услуги.
В мою работу входит:
✔️Вырезка неудачных кадров
✔️Склейка отдельных видеофрагментов
✔️Наложение музыки
✔️Немного цветокора
✔️Ну и еще много чего по желанию и возможностям
цены разумные и обговариваются с каждым покупателем отдельно
можете также писать и в директ но связываться со мной лучше тут:
✔️belvidedding@yandex.ru ✔️vk.com/id351556598 ✔️vk.com/public169543036

----------


## mishel61

> Удачи, удачи и счастья!!!!





> Все позади. Наступило лето.





> Здоровья крепкого, оптимизма и сил!





> Конечно, очень приятно, когда идеи воплощаются в жизнь! Дальнейших вам творческих задумок, вдохновения и их воплощения!!!





> Виктор, скорейшего выздоровления тебе....пусть все будет хорошо. Спасибо за клип





> итюша, выше нос! Ничто нас в жизни не сможет вышибить из седла!





> ЗДОРОВЬЯ ВАМ! ВСЁ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО!!!!!





> Виктор, выше нос! Бодрости, оптимизма желаю! Будь здоров!





> Виктор! Желаю скорейшего выздоровления!


И всем, всем, всем,- душевным, прекрасным, милым и чертовски неотразимым!
Всем кто написал и не написал, - большущее Вам спасибо!

_Что пожелать, что подарить!?_

Я хочу подарить Вам звезду!
Выбирайте на небе любую!
Уже выбрали? Ту, голубую?
Пусть хранит Вас, отводит беду!
Вам дарю я на счастье звезду!

----------

Elena_privat (23.08.2018), vlada 05 (21.02.2022), гунька (16.08.2018), Ладога (13.08.2018)

----------


## Ольгадайченко

[QUOTE=mishel61;5440793]Представление с Нового года, оказалась бы не полным, - не показав игры с утренника.
Какой шикарный у Деда Мороза и Снегурочки костюм!  :Rulezzz 05:

----------

mishel61 (28.10.2018)

----------


## mishel61

Говорю всем спасибо, кто заходит на эту страничку!
Мне нужна Ваша поддержка, мне важна Ваша поддержка!
Наверное поэтому и открываю рубрику "Мне нравится":
мне нравится танец и песня "За тихой рекою".
_Музыка и слова Трофимова Сергея ._


"За тихой рекою".

За тихой рекою в берёзовой роще
Распустится первый весенний цветок,
И я загадаю желание попроще,
И, перекрестившись, взгляну на Восток.

Окрасится небо багряной зарёю,
И вечное солнце над миром взойдёт,
И белая птица взлетит над землёю,
И Божие прощение с небес принесёт.

И что-то большое откроется сердцу,
Такое, что жизнью моей не объять,
И станет спокойно и сладко, как в детстве,
Когда обнимала меня моя мать.
И станет спокойно и сладко, как в детстве,
Когда обнимала меня моя мать.

Молитва святая слезами прольётся,
Христовой любовью исполнится грусть,
И в это мгновение душа прикоснётся
К великой вселенной по имени Русь.

----------

Elena_privat (12.11.2018), lenik (27.12.2018), vlada 05 (21.02.2022)

----------


## mishel61

Рубрика "Мне понравилось".
"ТАНОК З ЦУКЕРКАМИ"старша група (Танец с конфетами, старшая группа).


_Автору большое, большое и большущее спасибо,- знаю, что Наташа Загалюк на форуме, но где искать её танцы я не знаю..._

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), lenik (27.12.2018), vlada 05 (21.02.2022)

----------


## mishel61

Рубрика "Мне понравилось".
Лиза Галкина очень умная девочка!

----------

lenik (27.12.2018)

----------


## mishel61

Рубрика "Мне понравилось".
Танец ангелов в детском саду.

----------

lenik (27.12.2018), vlada 05 (21.02.2022)

----------


## mishel61

Рубрика "Мне понравилось".
Танец звездочек. 


Танец "Белая медведица и Умка". 


_понравилась  работа со цветомузыкальной установкой
неожиданная концовка см. ниже..._
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3Nu8fi4rtg&t=77s

----------

lenik (27.12.2018), Варшава (13.11.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (17.11.2018), гунька (15.11.2018), Ладога (18.11.2018)

----------


## mishel61

*Ты знаешь так хочется жить. гр. Рождество .* 


_Закачал видео для себя, может кому-то понравится. 
В этом году в начале Ирина держала кулочки за меня, потом я держал кулочки за Ирину.
Перенесли серьезные хирургические операции на пару. 
Поэтому времени на форум практически не было.
Вчера Ирина впервые после операции вышла на работу в новый садик.
Удачи её в новом саду!
Приятного Всем просмотра._

----------

Elena_privat (14.11.2018), гунька (15.11.2018), Ладога (18.11.2018)

----------


## mishel61

Наташа Галич Ты Единственный


_Автор видео Григорий Привалов. Рубрика "Любимые видео"._

----------

гунька (15.11.2018), Ладога (18.11.2018)

----------


## mishel61

ПОЛЕЧКА.


_Горячая пора. Танцы. Рубрика "Мне понравилось"._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (17.11.2018), гунька (15.11.2018), Ладога (18.11.2018)

----------


## mishel61

Рубрика "Мне понравилось".
*Номер "Милая встреча".*

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), lenik (27.12.2018), гунька (15.11.2018), Ладога (18.11.2018)

----------


## mishel61

> Вчера Ирина впервые после операции вышла на работу в новый садик.
> Удачи её в новом саду!


За такой короткий промежуток времени невозможно создать что-то кардинальное 
и как говорят "Ах-Ах".
_От Ирины, - быстрая подготовка к дню мам:_


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), zwetlana (03.01.2019), Варшава (17.11.2018), Ладога (18.11.2018)

----------


## mishel61

Рубрика "Просто отдыхаю".
ТОДЕС" г. Златоуст с программой: "и приснится же такое..."

----------

Elena_privat (24.11.2018), lenik (27.12.2018), Варшава (17.11.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (17.11.2018), Ладога (23.12.2018)

----------


## mishel61

Танец:"Принцесс - лебедей" 


_Понравились костюмы._

----------

lenik (27.12.2018), Варшава (17.11.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (17.11.2018), Ладога (18.11.2018), Татиана 65 (24.11.2018)

----------


## mishel61

*Непоседы - Хлопайте в ладоши* 


_Идея, - мы к Вам приехали на час, мы с разных континентов._

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), Elena_privat (24.11.2018), lenik (27.12.2018), Варшава (25.11.2018), Ладога (25.11.2018), Татиана 65 (24.11.2018)

----------


## mishel61

*Непоседы - Тайны древнего Египта*


_Рубрика "Мне понравилось"._

----------

Elena_privat (24.11.2018), lenik (27.12.2018), LINSLI (23.11.2018), Татиана 65 (24.11.2018)

----------


## mishel61

Танець дівчаток. (Танец девчат).


_Рубрика "Мне понравилось"._

----------

lenik (27.12.2018), Ладога (25.11.2018)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец "Сон про маму".*
Поздравляю Всех мам  с праздником мам!

----------

Elena_privat (26.11.2018), lenik (27.12.2018), Варшава (27.11.2018), Ладога (25.11.2018), Татиана 65 (24.11.2018)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец тройками.* 


_Мой монтаж. Приятного просмотра._

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), lenik (27.12.2018), Ладога (23.12.2018)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец Ромашка.*


_Просто отдыхаю. Получил удовольствие от просмотра видео._

----------

Elena_privat (02.12.2018), lenik (27.12.2018), Варшава (01.12.2018), Ладога (23.12.2018)

----------


## mishel61

Просмотривал несколько видео для игры актеров.
Предлагаю посмотреть два видео.
На выход Кота и Лисы:



Для тех кто летит в Африку _(улыбнула игра артистки из далекого племени Тумба-Юмба)_:

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), Elena_privat (03.12.2018), lenik (27.12.2018), Ладога (23.12.2018), наталья севрюкова (03.12.2018)

----------


## mishel61

Просто отдыхаю.
"Я на печке молотила". 
_Образцовый художественный коллектив "Юнона"._

----------

Elena_privat (04.12.2018), гунька (09.12.2018), Ладога (23.12.2018), Татиана 65 (27.12.2018)

----------


## mishel61

"Снежные бабочки" 
_Д/с №43 г.Вологда_ 


_Ирина ставит танец в этом году на Новый год,- "первый раз в первый класс."  Новые танцы в новом садике._

----------

Karamel (28.12.2018), nataliua.sm (28.12.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (29.12.2018), Варшава (04.12.2018), гунька (09.12.2018), Ладога (23.12.2018), мадам (13.01.2019), Татиана 65 (27.12.2018)

----------


## mishel61

Новый год. Финальный танец.


_Финальный танец Хореограф Рыкунова Е.А. г.Воронеж д\с №175_

----------

Варшава (15.12.2018), говорушка (06.01.2019), гунька (09.12.2018), на.та.ли. (03.01.2019), Татиана 65 (27.12.2018)

----------


## mishel61

> От Ирины, - быстрая подготовка к дню мам:


Понравилась так же 
"Пляска Деда Мороза и Бабы Яги (редакция)" 
Александра Зорина:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5516923
- почему только пляска Деда Мороза и Бабы Яги, подойдет танец для всех присутствующих, как флешмоб.

----------

Ладога (23.12.2018)

----------


## elsor

Снежные бабочки-очень красиво.

----------

mishel61 (21.12.2018)

----------


## mishel61

Иринка, выжатая как лимон .
Ваш фотограф, -выжатый как лимон.
А в общем,-ощущения счастья.
Итак, новое место работы, - Иринки.
Новые люди, а оценивать, - Вам!
101 коррекционный садик г.Ульяновска.
Новый 2019 год вступает в свою силу!

----------

EVGESKA (29.12.2018), Irina V (28.12.2018), Irina55 (28.12.2018), mochalova19 (27.12.2018), nataliua.sm (28.12.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (29.12.2018), Варшава (27.12.2018), говорушка (28.12.2018), гунька (28.12.2018), Ладога (29.12.2018), лариса61 (27.12.2018), Людмилая (27.12.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (29.12.2018), СИБИРОЧКА (28.12.2018), Татиана 65 (27.12.2018)

----------


## mishel61

> Иринка, выжатая как лимон .
> Ваш фотограф, -выжатый как лимон.


Не знаю как и сказать, - в общем  мне важно ваше мнение,
стоит ли выкладывать видео о коррекционном садике.
Замалчивать, что таких детей нет, - не повернется язык.
Но и как освещать, я не знаю...
Одно слово, а нужны ли такие видео?

----------

EVGESKA (29.12.2018), nataliua.sm (28.12.2018), strelka_64 (13.01.2019), гунька (28.12.2018), Дания (28.12.2018), Ладога (29.12.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (29.12.2018), Татиана 65 (27.12.2018)

----------


## МУЗЫКАНТИК

> стоит ли выкладывать видео о коррекционном садике.


Ну как же не стОит? Конечно стОит!!!!!  :Yes4:

----------

mishel61 (30.12.2018)

----------


## mishel61

> Ну как же не стОит? Конечно стОит!!!!!


Постараюсь не навредить детям в этом щепетильном деле.
Но, увы, сообщения будут закрыты.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

vlada 05 (20.02.2022), Варшава (30.12.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (31.12.2018), Татиана 65 (03.01.2019)

----------


## Ладога

*Виктор и Ирина! Поздравляю с Новым годом! Пусть он будет добрым и щедрым на подарки!* :Santa2:  :Snegurochka: *Будьте здоровы и счастливы!*

----------

mishel61 (31.12.2018)

----------


## mishel61

> Виктор и Ирина! Поздравляю с Новым годом!


Наташа, с наступающим Вас Новым годом!
За свою "бытность" я уже отвык от таких поздравлений...
Прими поздравления с наступающим Новым годом!
Пусть 2019 год будет стабильным, удачным, мирным, добрым, щедрым на счастливые события в Вашей жизни и в жизни Ваших близких .
В Новый год желаю тебе больших сугробов успеха, прочных колес фортуны и легких крыльев мечты.

----------

Ладога (03.01.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Танец зайчиков. Ясельная группа. 


_Очень красивые шубки у зайчиков.
Интернет ресурс._

----------

Ладога (03.01.2019), на.та.ли. (03.01.2019), Татиана 65 (03.01.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец Золотых Рыбок.*


_Канал youtube Татьяна Анатольевна_ 
_(Новинки танцев,- эти каналы буду подписывать в 2019г.)_

----------

Ладога (03.01.2019), на.та.ли. (03.01.2019), Татиана 65 (03.01.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*Радостные капельки.*


_Канал youtube МиниМуза_
_Представление «Дарите детям Новый год». Ансамбль «Ритмы века»._

----------

говорушка (06.01.2019), Ладога (03.01.2019), Татиана 65 (03.01.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*Зайчики малышки.* 


_Канал youtube МиниМуза_
_Представление «Дарите детям Новый год». Ансамбль «Ритмы века»._

----------

Ладога (03.01.2019), Мусиенко (30.08.2019), на.та.ли. (03.01.2019), Татиана 65 (03.01.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*Ксения Гожа. Вдоль по Питерской.*


_Интернет ресурс._

----------

Ладога (03.01.2019), Татиана 65 (03.01.2019)

----------


## Ладога

> Для тех кто летит в Африку (улыбнула игра артистки из далекого племени Тумба-Юмба):


*Спасибо за интересное видео! Оно меня подтолкнуло на изменение сценария: вместо Бармалея - вождь племени Тумба-Юмба!* Вложение 93507
*Прошло на "Ура!"*



> Радостные капельки.





> Зайчики малышки.


* Спасибо! Мне понравились танцы. Обязательно возьму "Радостные капельки" на весну! 
*

----------

mishel61 (03.01.2019)

----------


## mishel61

> Спасибо! Мне понравились танцы. Обязательно возьму "Радостные капельки" на весну!


Наташа, хочу выразить признательность, что мой скромный труд кому-то нужен.
Найти хороший танец, - это как перерыть тыщу радия ("Как и с нотами,- а нот то всего семь").
Раздольная. Ансамбль "Улыбка"


_Интернет ресурс. Мои только монтаж._

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), Elena_privat (19.04.2019), Ладога (05.01.2019), Татиана 65 (17.01.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Джамбо. Ансамбль "Ритмы века".



_Музыка:_ Джамбо Волшебники Двора

----------

Варшава (08.01.2019), Ладога (06.01.2019), Татиана 65 (17.01.2019)

----------


## BASKETLOL



----------

Варшава (10.01.2019), Ладога (27.01.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Маленькие ложкари".

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), Elena_privat (14.01.2019), Ладога (27.01.2019), Татиана 65 (14.01.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Я на печке молотила". 


_Интернет ресурс._

----------

Ладога (27.01.2019), Татиана 65 (21.01.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Танец с балалайками.


_Интернет ресурс, мой монтаж._

----------

Варшава (27.01.2019), Екатерина Шваб (08.04.2019), Ладога (27.01.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Варенька".


_Интернет ресурс, мой монтаж._

----------

Ладога (27.01.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Песня "Мамули".


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

AntonAsa1 (24.01.2021), elena1602 (17.01.2021), Elena_privat (28.01.2019), vlada 05 (26.01.2022), Варшава (27.01.2019), Екатерина Шваб (08.04.2019), Ладога (27.01.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Песня земли. Студия танца «FORCE».


_Просто отдыхаю._

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2019), Варшава (27.01.2019)

----------


## mishel61

"ТОДЕС" г. Златоуст 
_С юбилейной программой: "и приснится же такое..."_


_Просто отдыхаю._

----------

Elena_privat (28.01.2019), vlada 05 (26.01.2022), Варшава (27.01.2019), Ладога (10.03.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Японский танец.


_Интернет-ресурс._

----------

Варшава (11.02.2019)

----------


## kimix

Avidemux - Программа, которая предназначена для работы с видео. Добавив файл в окно программы, вы сможете порезать его на части, перемешать и совместить несколько частей в одну. Если вам недостаточно просто склеить несколько файлов в один, то вы можете «поиграть» с наложением эффектов, которых довольно много в данном приложении. Из основных можно вспомнить избавление картинки от шума и наведение резкости.

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Ах вы сени мои сени".


_Интернет ресурс, мой монтаж._

----------

Варшава (21.03.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Танец для маленьких  "Праздник у девчат ".


_Интернет-ресурс._

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), Elena_privat (19.04.2019), krinka (20.03.2019), Ладога (24.03.2019)

----------


## mishel61

_Подготовка к 9 мая._
Синий платочек.



_Интернет-ресурс._

----------

Ладога (24.03.2019), Татиана 65 (08.04.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Танец с зонтиками. 


_Интернет-ресурс, мой монтаж._

----------

Татиана 65 (08.04.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Цыплята".


_Продолжаю тему маленьких жёлтеньких цыплят._ 
_Интернет-ресурс._

----------

linker_59 (30.05.2019), Варшава (29.03.2019), Ладога (24.03.2019), Татиана 65 (08.04.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Завалялись валенки".


_Интернет-ресурс, мой монтаж._

----------

Elena_privat (19.04.2019), Варшава (29.03.2019), гномики (01.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
Танец "Яблочко".


_Интернет-ресурс._

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), krinka (29.03.2019), Ksanih (25.06.2019), Варшава (29.03.2019), наталья севрюкова (07.04.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Музыка дождя".


_Интернет-ресурс._

----------

krinka (04.04.2019), linker_59 (30.05.2019), Татиана 65 (08.04.2019)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
"Кукарача" ("Тараканчик").


_Интернет-ресурс. Желаю 5 минут хорошего настроения_

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), Elena_privat (19.04.2019), krinka (04.04.2019), linker_59 (30.05.2019), Ладога (11.05.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*"Во саду ли, в огороде..."* 


_Интернет-ресурс._

----------

Elena_privat (19.04.2019), krinka (04.04.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*"Смоленский гусачок."*


_Интернет-ресурс._

----------

Elena_privat (19.04.2019), Татиана 65 (08.04.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец "Подружки".* 


_Мой монтаж._

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), Elena_privat (19.04.2019), Ладога (11.05.2019), Татиана 65 (08.04.2019)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
*Русский Сувенир - Сиртаки.*


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

Elena_privat (19.04.2019), krinka (11.04.2019), Татиана 65 (11.04.2019)

----------


## mishel61

_Извиняюсь, за нехватку времени!
Ну нет его!
Поэтому постараюсь маленькими видеовставками, скрасить своё отсутствие на форуме..._ 
"МИЛЛИОН РАЗ" Дуэт "ЗОЛОТО" .

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Видеоблок музыки. Отдыхаем от суеты._
У ТЕБЯ НА РЕСНИЦАХ. Ностальгия...

----------


## mishel61

_Видеоблок музыки. Отдыхаем от суеты._
*"ЗА ВСЁ ТЕБЯ БЛАГОДАРЮ" Игорь Янакий.* 


С тобою вместе столько лет
Мы делим радость и невзгоды.
Когда нам солнце дарит свет
И зимний холод вьюг тревогу.
И пусть не сладко нам порой,
И пусть не гладко все идет,
Но рядышком всегда с тобой,
Идем по жизни мы вперед.
За все тебя благдарю, 
За терпеливые года,
За нежность и любовь твою,
И за красивые глаза.
За то, что ты моя жена
Была со мною день и ночь,
Спасибо говорю всегда
Тебе за сына и за дочь...

----------


## mishel61

Танец со стульчиками.
"Musical Chair" Dance. 


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), krinka (11.05.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (26.05.2019), Ладога (11.05.2019)

----------


## mishel61

_Видеоблок музыки. Отдыхаем от суеты._
*Седая ночь. Игра на Саксофоне .*

----------

Ладога (11.05.2019), Ната_ли (21.04.2019)

----------


## mishel61

_Видеоблок музыки. Отдыхаем от суеты._
*Paul Mauriat - Taka Takata*

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), krinka (11.05.2019), Ладога (11.05.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец "Мышки".*


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

krinka (11.05.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (26.05.2019), Ладога (11.05.2019), Мусиенко (30.08.2019), Татиана 65 (27.04.2019)

----------


## mishel61

_Видеоблок музыки. Отдыхаем от суеты._
*"БАБИЙ ВЕК". Лариса Кучина .*


_три минуты красивого видео._

----------


## mishel61

*CrisStyle Vals*


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

krinka (11.05.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (30.04.2019), Татиана 65 (27.04.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*"На лесной полянке"*


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

krinka (11.05.2019), linker_59 (30.05.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (30.04.2019), Ладога (11.05.2019), Мусиенко (30.08.2019), Татиана 65 (25.05.2019)

----------


## mishel61

_И вновь на ваш суд, песня в студию.
И как уже говорил, чтоб не позориться,- ссылки закрыты:_


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

krinka (11.05.2019), Ладога (11.05.2019), СИБИРОЧКА (30.05.2019), Татиана 65 (25.05.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*Песня "А ЗОРИ ЗДЕСЬ ТИХИЕ".*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

krinka (11.05.2019), Варшава (05.05.2019), Ладога (11.05.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*Песня "СЫГРАЙ МНЕ, БРАТ! "*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

krinka (11.05.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*Цыганский танец.*


_Интернет-ресурс._

----------

krinka (11.05.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (26.05.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Поздравляю всех с прошедшими весенними праздниками.
Впереди, - выпуск, - и лето!


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), krinka (11.05.2019), Варшава (05.05.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (26.05.2019), Ладога (11.05.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Песня - Квiтка-Душа 
_ссылки скрыты._


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (26.05.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец "Синий Платочек". 9 мая 2019*


_интернет-ресурс. (канал Татьяна Анатольевна)._

----------

krinka (11.05.2019), Ладога (11.05.2019), насима (12.05.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец с куклами.*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

krinka (11.05.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (26.05.2019), гномик (12.05.2019), Ириночк (01.10.2019), Ладога (11.05.2019), Татиана 65 (25.05.2019)

----------


## Ладога

*С удовольствием посмотрела клипы. Танец с куклами хорош! А Виктория - талантливая девочка!*

----------

mishel61 (12.05.2019)

----------


## mishel61

> С удовольствием посмотрела клипы. Танец с куклами хорош! А Виктория - талантливая девочка!


Наталья, спасибо! 
Ставьте ваши спасибки, пишите комментарии, это ведь так просто, чувствовать ваше внимание. И понимать, что то, что ты делаешь нужно кому-то .
_(Резать, клеить и создавать видео)._ 
Всем, всем спасибо! 
_Немного надо. По себе знаю.._. 
Удачи нам всем, здоровья и весеннего настроения и настроя. С весной и победой!
День Победы!


_Интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (26.05.2019), Ладога (12.05.2019), Татиана 65 (25.05.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец "Хохломская игрушка".*


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

Варшава (26.05.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (26.05.2019), Татиана 65 (25.05.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец "Хулахуп".*


_мои монтаж._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (27.05.2019), Екатерина Шваб (05.12.2019), Ладога (29.05.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец "Let my people go".*


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

Ладога (29.05.2019), Марина52 (31.01.2020)

----------


## mishel61

*Нежный вальс.*


_мои монтаж._

----------

Ладога (29.05.2019)

----------


## mishel61

> Не знаю как и сказать, - в общем мне важно ваше мнение,
> стоит ли выкладывать видео о коррекционном садике.
> Замалчивать, что таких детей нет, - не повернется язык.
> Но и как освещать, я не знаю...


Маленький отчет с выпуска 2019г. в коррекционном садике.
Конечно все ссылки будут закрыты, чтобы посмотреть,- отставляйте свои отзывы на страничке, 
говорите «Сим-сим, откройся!»  и "пещера откроется"...
Выход детей:

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

070165 (30.05.2019), elena1602 (17.01.2021), ivano (30.05.2019), lenik (01.06.2019), Lenylya (30.05.2019), mila110153 (30.05.2019), Валиулина Ирина (30.05.2019), гунька (30.05.2019), Лилия60 (30.05.2019), Марина52 (31.01.2020), Музаири (30.05.2019), чайка61 (30.05.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец "Лялечка".*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

ivano (30.05.2019), lenik (01.06.2019), гунька (30.05.2019), Лилия60 (30.05.2019), Музаири (30.05.2019), Татиана 65 (04.07.2019), чайка61 (30.05.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец "Чика-Рика".*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), ivano (30.05.2019), lenik (01.06.2019), гунька (30.05.2019), Лилия60 (30.05.2019), Музаири (30.05.2019), Татиана 65 (04.07.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*Песня "Мы в саду растем".*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

ivano (30.05.2019), lenik (01.06.2019), Lenylya (30.05.2019), гунька (30.05.2019), Лилия60 (30.05.2019), Музаири (30.05.2019), Татиана 65 (04.07.2019), чайка61 (30.05.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*Мы прощаемся. Выпуск 2019г.*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Elena_privat (30.05.2019), ivano (30.05.2019), lenik (01.06.2019), Lenylya (30.05.2019), Валиулина Ирина (30.05.2019), гунька (30.05.2019), Лилия60 (30.05.2019), Музаири (30.05.2019), Татиана 65 (04.07.2019), чайка61 (30.05.2019), Шевячок (30.05.2019)

----------


## mishel61

_Понравилось..._
*Выпускной вальс 2018.*

----------

Татиана 65 (04.07.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец "Курочка по семечку похаживает."* 


_Интернет-ресурс. Мой монтаж._

----------


## mishel61

_Всё перевернулось вверх тормашки._
*"Танец маленьких... лягушат."*


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

Elena_privat (09.06.2019)

----------


## mishel61

_Понравилась идея, - ходи не хочу, - и по кругу, и вперед, назад._
Возле речки.


_Интернет-ресурс._

----------

Elena_privat (01.08.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Просто отдыхаю.
_Шизгара по-русски._

----------


## mishel61

Просто отдыхаю.
_Саратовская карачанка._

----------


## mishel61

Просто отдыхаю.
Лето, лето, лето на пороге, - лето,лето, лето в душе.
_Оставайся мальчик с нами ._

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), LINSLI (13.09.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец "Баю-бай, Малышка.*


_Канал youtube Татьяна Анатольевна._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (20.09.2019), Ладога (08.07.2019), Татиана 65 (03.08.2019)

----------


## mishel61

_Начинаем готовиться к осени._
Танец "Ромашка".


_Интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (20.09.2019), Ладога (31.07.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Казачок".


_Интернет-ресурс._

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), LINSLI (13.09.2019), Варшава (02.08.2019), Ладога (31.07.2019), Татиана 65 (03.08.2019)

----------


## mishel61

_Понравилась песня "Самолётик детства"._
Танец "Самолётик детства".


аудиофайл здесь
_Канал youtube Ольга Киенко._

----------

LINSLI (13.09.2019), Варшава (02.08.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (20.09.2019), Татиана 65 (03.08.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец "Проказница осень".*


_интернет-ресурс._
аудиофайл здесь
_Понравилась музыка, идея с листиками на зонтик, осталось нарядить девочку осенью и реализовать танец._

----------

LINSLI (13.09.2019), Варшава (02.09.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (20.09.2019), Ладога (13.07.2021), Татиана 65 (03.08.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*Песня "Колыбельная".* 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


_Вот и лето закончилось, - постараюсь почаще заходить на форум и страничку.
Всем удачи!
_

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (20.09.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Просто отдыхаю.
НА ЛУЖАЙКЕ.


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

LINSLI (13.09.2019), Варшава (13.09.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (20.09.2019), гномики (01.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
Осень, осень наступила" муз. и сл. А.Бобровой, исп.Ю.Селиверстова.


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

Варшава (23.09.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (20.09.2019), Ладога (13.07.2021), Татиана 65 (01.11.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Просто отдыхаю.
*Танец с фейлами.*


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

Варшава (23.09.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (11.10.2019), Ладога (13.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

"В Ритме танца".
_Театр танца "Волшебники времени"_


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

Варшава (20.11.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (17.11.2019), Мусиенко (23.11.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*"На празднике у Чарли".*


_Интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (24.11.2019), гномики (01.12.2019), Мусиенко (23.11.2019)

----------


## mishel61

_Клип "Чингисхан"._


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

Варшава (25.11.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (26.11.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*Клип "Хава нагила"* 


_интернет-ресурс._

----------


## mishel61

*Алё-Алена и "Семицветик" - Песенка О Времени.*


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), Варшава (26.11.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (30.11.2019)

----------


## mishel61

* В гостях у сказки.*


_интернет-ресурс._
_ "В гостях у сказки",- название так и просится в название сценария на Новый год._

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), Варшава (26.11.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (30.11.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*"Я на горку шла".* 


Эмилия Винцковская.
Интернет-ресурс.
_Понравилась подтанцовка. Да и в конце,- "девочка расслабилась."_

----------

mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (30.11.2019)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
*У моей у мамы солнышко в ладошках...*


_Интернет-ресурс._
_Конечно, -сейчас голова занята другим, но посмотрите,- всегда, постановка для мам пригодится.
_

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

_Танец "Дикари"._


Интернет-ресурс.
_А не путешествовать ли нам по странам? Постановка на Новый год._

----------

mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Сияние".


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец "Чарлстон".* 


_Интернет-ресурс._
_Просто, просто смотрим костюмы на девочках._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Хоровод "Вологодские кружева". 


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*Яркий танец веселые пчелки!*


_интернет-ресурс._
Скорее всего Вам уже знаком этот танец (это видео), - напомнить информацию бывает не вредно.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.12.2019), Марина52 (05.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*Маленькое танго.*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


_интернет-ресурс.
Извиняюсь, видео распространяется по ссылкам._

----------

mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), s.grek (10.01.2020), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*"Снежные бабочки"*


_Интернет-ресурс._

----------

mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.12.2019), Екатерина Шваб (05.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Замела метелица город мой".


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
*Дымковская игрушка.*


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*"Пчелиная вечеринка"*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


_интернет-ресурс._
_Извиняюсь, видео распространяется по ссылкам._

----------

mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), s.grek (10.01.2020), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Танец с вейлами.


_интернет- ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Жар-птиц".


интернет-ресурс.
_Под видео есть ссылка, где можно приобрести такие крылья._

----------

mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Танок ялинок (танец елочек).


интернет-ресурс.

----------

larisakoly (15.12.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.12.2019), Ольгадайченко (16.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Танец Кукарелла.


интернет-ресурс.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Танец клоунес.


интернет-ресурс.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Часики".


интернет-ресурс.

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Учись танцевать.


интернет-ресурс.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Посвящается маме".


интернет-ресурс.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Танец " ДЕТСКИЙ СОН" Ани Лорак.


интернет-ресурс.

----------

ва.лен.ти.н. (12.12.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Малыши Карандаши.


интернет-ресурс.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Танец - Точка, точка, запятая.


интернет-ресурс.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

"Музыка сердец 2018" Замечательный сосед.


интернет-ресурс.

----------

gggggggggggg (06.08.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Детский танец "Гномы".


интернет-ресурс.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец  Minionii.*


интернет-ресурс. 
_I am so sorry,- если нужна какая-то музыка, -пишите._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Собираю идеи на Новый год в мешок деда Мороза.

_Смотрите, смотрите,- примерно с времени 2-25, -смотрите не торопитесь,
Ваш Виктор.
_
*Самый классный актер Дед Мороз!* 


_Можно попробовать и для корпоратива._
интернет-ресурс.

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
Ярослава Дегтярёва – Кукушка.


_Немного минут хорошего исполнения песен, - немного минут хорошего настроения._ 
интернет-ресурс.

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
Ярослава Дегтярева - Печки-лавочки. 


интернет-ресурс.

----------

mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), Варшава (12.12.2019)

----------


## mria67mria67

> Танец "Жар-птиц".
> 
> 
> интернет-ресурс.
> _Под видео есть ссылка, где можно приобрести такие крылья._


танец - супер!!!!!!

----------

mishel61 (12.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

"Бабка Ёжка" из Марьиной Горки.


интернет-ресурс.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (15.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
Песня "Три кита". 


_"Ах, какая красота"._
интернет-ресурс.

----------


## Малюк

Добрый день, профессионалы! Помогите разобраться в моем вопросе! Как и спомощь.ю каких программ создают такие видео?

 Весь интернет уже вдоль и поперек излазила, так и не нашла ответа на свой вопрос.

----------

maralmak (18.03.2020)

----------


## larisakoly

> Танок ялинок (танец елочек).


Спасибо за интересный танец. Яркий не на что не похожий

----------

mishel61 (15.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Танец: "Топни ножка" (Малыши) .


интернет-ресурс.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (16.12.2019), Ладога (29.12.2019), Марина52 (16.01.2020)

----------


## mishel61

_Танцуем вокруг елочки._


интернет-ресурс.

----------


## mishel61

_Собираю идеи на Новый год в мешок деда Мороза._
Танцуем вокруг елочки.


интернет-ресурс.

----------

Ладога (29.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Танцуем вокруг елочки.


интернет-ресурс

----------

Elena_privat (16.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Танец с фонариками.



интернет-ресурс

----------

Elena_privat (16.12.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (16.12.2019), Ладога (29.12.2019), Ольгадайченко (16.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Фонарики" .


интернет-ресурс

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), Elena_privat (16.12.2019), Варшава (16.12.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (16.12.2019), Ладога (29.12.2019), Ольгадайченко (16.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
Ты моё море.


интернет-ресурс.

----------

USER_127027 (24.01.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (30.12.2019), Ладога (29.12.2019)

----------


## ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ

Виктор, спасибо за вашу работу! Поздравляю вас и Ирину с наступающим новым годом! Творческих успехов и всего самого наилучшего!

----------

mishel61 (30.12.2019)

----------


## mishel61

Галина Васильевна, спасибо!
Желаем чистого небо, яркого солнца, мира и благоденствия!
И пусть судьба  разбросала  нас по разным странам, разным городам и весям,- всегда мы отзываемся на теплоту души, понимание и просто за человеческие порывы сердца и участие.

Пусть этот год принесет здоровье!
Раньше говорили пусть принесет по-больше денег, - сейчас говорим пусть этот наступающий год принесет по-больше здоровья.
Здоровья Вам, вашими близким, домочадцам, внукам и правнукам. 

Удачи, мира и теплого солнца над головой!
С наступающим Новым годом!

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (06.01.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Проехав половина страны от Волги до Уральских гор и обратно, -поздравляю всех с рождеством.
Желаю добра, солнца, процветания! Как прекрасна природа в нетронутых местах.
Мир дремлет в ожидание чуда. Завтра будет новый день! Пусть он будет прекрасен!

_Просто отдыхаю после долгой поездки в поезде..._
 Танец "Сиртаки".


интернет-ресурс.

----------


## mishel61

Зажигаем и с неба падает звезда.
_Из Ириного утренника (223сад, не коррекционный сад. 2018г)._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (17.01.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Юбилей эстрадной студии "Радость". г. Ульяновск. Сентябрь 2019г.
_Просто отдыхаю и монтирую видео:_
*"Я ухожу красиво."*

----------

Elena_privat (16.01.2020), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (17.01.2020)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
*Ансамбль "Сирин" ЗАКАРПАТСКИЙ ТАНЕЦ.*


интернет-ресурс.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (27.01.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Просто отдыхаю.
Цыганочка с выходом! Играет Сергей Сметанин! 


интернет-ресурс.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (27.01.2020)

----------


## mishel61

_Танец с крыльями девочки 7 лет (соло)._


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (27.01.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Танец Тарантелла .


интернет-ресурс.

----------

Варшава (26.01.2020), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (27.01.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Просто для отдыха...
Ансамбль танца Релиз. 


_(см. люба-люба-любушка моя, - для "больших постановок";)_
интернет-ресурс.

----------

Варшава (26.01.2020), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (27.01.2020)

----------


## mishel61

_Танец Гусачок._ 


интернет-ресурс.

----------

Варшава (26.01.2020), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (27.01.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Матросский танец.


интернет-ресурс.

----------

Варшава (26.01.2020), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (27.01.2020)

----------


## mishel61

_Цветочное настроение. Классический танец._ 


интернет-ресурс.

----------

gggggggggggg (06.08.2021), Варшава (26.01.2020), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (27.01.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Танец: "Бабушкина ромашка" .


интернет-ресурс.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (28.01.2020), Татиана 65 (28.01.2020)

----------


## mishel61

_Вам от меня, - для поднятия настроения!_
Попурри "Дружба" от группы "Кудрены" .


интернет-ресурс.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (28.01.2020), Татиана 65 (28.01.2020)

----------


## mishel61

_Премьера песни! Для всех кто любит сладости, для мальчиков и девочек, самая вкусная песня!_ 
*"Конфетки - конфеточки" (вокальная студия "Барби Коктейль",автор музыки и слов Элеонора Калашникова) .*


интернет-ресурс.

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (28.01.2020), Татиана 65 (28.01.2020)

----------


## mishel61

"МАТРОСЫ ЗЕМЛИ" ( исп. группа "Кудрены" автор музыки и слов Элеонора Калашникова) 


интернет-ресурс.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (28.01.2020), Ладога (01.02.2020), Татиана 65 (28.01.2020)

----------


## mishel61

_В ожидании весны, музыки жизни и прекрасного вокруг._
"Музыка" (исп. Оля Хайруллина автор музыки и слов Элеонора Калашникова) 


интернет-ресурс.

----------

Варшава (28.01.2020), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (28.01.2020)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
*NENSI MUSIC .(Группа NENSI).*



_И вы так же отдохните, - красивый танец._

интернет-ресурс.
_А группу Ненси можно найти здесь:_
www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ECJcEyWWeg

----------

Варшава (04.02.2020), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (01.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Стирка".


интернет-ресурс.

----------

ludmila_zub (31.01.2020), Варшава (04.02.2020), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (01.02.2020), Ладога (01.02.2020), Татиана 65 (31.01.2020)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец: "Кнопочки баянные" .*


интернет-ресурс.

----------

Варшава (04.02.2020), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (01.02.2020), Ладога (01.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

"Паутина".


интернет-ресурс.

----------

Elena_privat (05.02.2020), Варшава (04.02.2020), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (04.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Танец попурри на военные песни.


интернет-ресурс.

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), Варшава (06.02.2020), Татиана 65 (05.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Журавли". 


интернет-ресурс.

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), Варшава (06.02.2020), Татиана 65 (05.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

"Бравые солдаты". 


интернет-ресурс.

----------

Варшава (08.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

_Вам в помощь._
"Мама лучик солнышка" .


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

Варшава (08.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Гр."Капелька" (3-4 года) - "Песенка цыплёнка" .


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

Варшава (08.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Ромашковые поля. 



_интернет-ресурс._

----------


## mishel61

*Танец "Золотые рыбки" .*


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

Варшава (08.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец: "Сказочная фантазия" .*


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

Варшава (09.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

_Вам в помощь._
Анна Драгу - Отмените войну.


интернет-ресурс.

----------

Варшава (09.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец "Птицы белые".*


_интернет-ресурс._

----------


## mishel61

*ТАНЕЦ "ХВОСТИКИ КАК БАБОЧКИ".*



интернет-ресурс.

----------

Варшава (10.02.2020), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (11.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

_Выступление малышей на выпускном в детском саду._


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

zwetlana (10.02.2020), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

*"Вальс Анастасии" (на английском).* 



интернет-ресурс.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

_Вам в помощь._
Ромашковое поле, танец в детском саду


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

А можно что-нибудь из "буги-вуки"? 
_Готовимся к выпуску (родители просят)._
Танец "Буги буги ".


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

Варшава (10.02.2020), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

_Вам в помощь._
Танец "Павловские узоры". 


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

*Вам в помощь.*
Танец с цветами-" Це моя земля".


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Оркестр з горішками. (с орешками).


интернет-ресурс.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

*Тучи в голубом. Танцы ко дню Победы.*


_интернет-ресурс.
_

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Цыганский танец.


_Конечно умничка._
интернет-ресурс.

----------

Варшава (12.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Мама, будь всегда со мною рядом" .


интернет-ресурс.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (11.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Танец с веерами.


интернет-ресурс.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (11.02.2020)

----------


## Екатерина12

Спасибо за видео!))

----------

mishel61 (12.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец Яблочко. 2018 г.* 


интернет-ресурс.

----------

Elena_privat (20.02.2020), Варшава (12.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

> Спасибо за видео!))


Рад видеть новых гостей.
Могу находить танцы под ваши желания.
Пишите на страничке, пишите в личку.
Ваш Виктор.

----------


## mishel61

_Любимая тема "о желтеньких"._
Танец "Угощение".


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

Татиана 65 (15.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Девичьи гуляния.


интернет-ресурс.

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), Татиана 65 (15.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Оркестр ".


интернет-ресурс.

----------


## mishel61

> А можно что-нибудь из "буги-вуки"?
> Готовимся к выпуску (родители просят).
> Танец "Буги буги ".


"Буги вуги" . Танец пап с дочками .


интернет-ресурс.
_Монтаж видео сделан мной._

----------

Татиана 65 (15.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Песня "Мамули". 


_Выполнил монтаж видео._
интернет-ресурс.

----------

Elena_privat (20.02.2020), Татиана 65 (15.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

ЧУНГА-ЧАНГА танец.


интернет-ресурс.

----------

Татиана 65 (15.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Танец  на 1 сентября ("Сладости и радости").


интернет-ресурс.

----------

Elena_privat (20.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Песня "Цем-цем". (А хочу чтоб люди радовались).


интернет-ресурс.

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Жучков-паучков".


_Выполнил монтаж видео._
интернет-ресурс.
Понравился танец.
_"Хорошое, -это всегда забытое старое."_

----------


## mishel61

Песня "Микки Маус".


интернет-ресурс.

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Кап, кап, кап".


_Выполнил монтаж видео._
Оцените свои труд, - это только кажется, что дорога музыкального руководителя усыпана цветами.
интернет-ресурс.

----------


## mishel61

"Нежный танец."


интернет-ресурс.

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Медсестричка". 


_Выполнил монтаж видео._
Интернет-ресурс.

----------


## mishel61

"Потешная" русская детская танцевальная зарисовка.


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

Elena_privat (20.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

_И снова "Буги-вуги" (только для старшеньких)_
"Картинка из старого альбома ".


интернет-ресурс.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (20.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

"Терем Царевен" (танец "царевны забавы").


интернет-ресурс.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (20.02.2020), Ладога (20.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Морячков".


интернет-ресурс.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (20.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Песня "Муравей".


интернет-ресурс.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (20.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

София Константиновская,- "Украиночка".


интернет-ресурс.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (20.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Песня "Разукрасим все планеты".


интернет-ресурс.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (20.02.2020), Ладога (20.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Снегири".


 интернет-ресурс.

----------

Ладога (20.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Солохи".


интернет-ресурс.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (20.02.2020), Ладога (20.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Постановка на 9 Мая "Не отнимайте солнце у детей".


интернет-ресурс.

----------


## mishel61

Танец на 8 Марта.


_Выполнил монтаж видео._
Интернет-ресурс.

----------


## mishel61

_Танец девочек на 8 марта или выпуск._("Танец снежинок").


Интернет-ресурс.

----------


## mishel61

Детское выступление под " I Am Your Gummy Bear"


_см. идею "дайте что-то детям в руки".
Интернет-ресурс._

----------


## mishel61

Нежный вальс.


_Выполнил монтаж видео._
Интернет-ресурс.

----------


## mishel61

Вальс пап с дочками.


Интернет-ресурс.

----------

Елена М (05.03.2021), Ладога (13.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Разминку заказывали?_
Разминка для детей "Червячки пошли гулять".


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

Ладога (13.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

> Разминку заказывали?


_Разминка с палочками._
_Держим ритм._


интернет-ресурс.

----------

Elena_privat (23.02.2020), elis673 (06.03.2020), Варшава (23.02.2020), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (27.02.2020)

----------


## baranov107

Первое видео. Снимают на телефон друзья.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCnTbjzmoAo

----------


## mishel61

*Танец Дети войны.*


_Интернет-ресурс._

----------

маринатокарь (29.02.2020), Татиана 65 (28.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Танец и песня "Эх...Цыганочка, Цыганка раскудрявая "


Интернет-ресурс.

----------

elis673 (06.03.2020), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (28.02.2020), Танюшка74 (28.02.2020), Татиана 65 (28.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Танец  "Малинки" .


_Интернет-ресурс._

----------

Варшава (29.02.2020), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (29.02.2020), Татиана 65 (28.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

ТАНЕЦ ФИАЛОК.


_См. костюмы._
 Интернет-ресурс.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (29.02.2020), Татиана 65 (28.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Танец цветов.


_Подбираю костюмы._
Интернет-ресурс.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (29.02.2020), Татиана 65 (28.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Танец с полотнами "Небо" на выпускном.


_Интернет-ресурс._

----------

Варшава (29.02.2020), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (29.02.2020), Танюшка74 (28.02.2020), Татиана 65 (28.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Летите мои птицы".


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


Выполнил монтаж видео.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (29.02.2020), Екатерина Шваб (06.03.2020), Лорис (28.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Танец со звездочками. 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


_Выполнил монтаж видео._
Интернет-ресурс.

----------

Варшава (29.02.2020), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (29.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Для поднятия настроения,- с последним днем зимы!
"Звёзды Нас Ждут".


Интернет-ресурс.

----------

Варшава (29.02.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Варенька".


интернет-ресурс.
Всех с Масленицей,- Масленица пришла!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=NArF8155cHQ

----------

Елена М (05.03.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Просто хорошая песня, для тех кто меня поддерживает, -для Вас, прекрасные люди!
"Так хочется жить ". (группа Рождество )

----------

Варшава (01.03.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Танец с голубями .


Интернет-ресурс.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (02.03.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Видео "Булочка с творогом".


интернет-ресурс.

----------

Варшава (01.03.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Танец цветочниц.


_интернет-ресурс._

----------


## mishel61

Танец Менуэт.


интернет-ресурс.

----------


## mishel61

Танец стюардесс и пилота.


интернет-ресурс.

----------


## mishel61

Украинский танец “Люблю Гриця”. 


интернет-ресурс.

----------

Larisa1982 (06.03.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "148 принцев".


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

Larisa1982 (06.03.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Замечательный сосед" .


интернет-ресурс.

----------


## mishel61

Розы для милых дам. 
С праздником 8 -Марта.

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Хочется как-то по особенному отметить это день, - и далее будет небольшая подборка видео-клипов,-
которые пусть посмотрят все те, кто заходит на эту страничку.
Начну.

С 8-Марта.

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Алевтина Егорова - С ДОБРЫМ УТРОМ .

----------


## mishel61

*Виктор Королев - За твою красивую улыбку*

----------


## mishel61

Андрей Храмов - Любите женщин.

----------


## mishel61

*С праздником, милые дамы!* 


Мы к празднику готовились давно,
Приобрели коньяк, вино.
На сладкое купили фрукты
 Другие вкусные продукты.
С утра мы в спешке прибежали
 И все изящно накромсали
 И вот теперь, прямо здесь, сейчас
 Мы вместе поздравляем Вас.

----------


## mishel61

И море цветов для Вас,- женщины:

----------


## mishel61

Замуж хочу.

----------


## mishel61

СТАС МИХАЙЛОВ - ДОЛГОЖДАННАЯ ЛЮБОВЬ.

----------


## mishel61

Алевтина Егорова Я - ЖЕНЩИНА .

----------


## mishel61

*Любимые глаза.*

----------


## mishel61

*САМОЕ КРАСИВОЕ ИМЯ.*

----------


## mishel61

*С 8 Марта видео.*

----------


## mishel61

*НА 8 МАРТА! 
ЛЮБИМЫХ ЖЕНЩИН С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!*

----------


## mishel61

*С днем 8 Марта, милые женщины!*
Эммануэль. 



*«Эммануэль» - Оркестр Поля Мориа.*

----------


## mishel61

_Каникулы любви от японского дуэта "The Peanuts"._

----------


## mishel61

_Весна. Когда цветет сакура_

----------


## mishel61

_Услышу лишь его шаги - Ито Юкари._

----------

Ладога (13.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Vaya Con Dios - Nah Neh Nah._

----------


## mishel61

_Унесенные ветром"Kakao"._

----------


## mishel61

_А я укуренный иду по переулочку._


_см. видео._

----------


## mishel61

КАКАЯ ТЫ КРАСИВАЯ АЛЕКСАНДР КИР.

----------


## mishel61

_ЕСЛИ Б НЕ БЫЛО ТЕБЯ саксофон._

----------


## mishel61

*Elvis Presley. Its Now or Never.*

----------


## mishel61

_Когда-то  все кончается,- закончился праздник 8 -Марта.
Хотел познакомить с новыми клипами, - но видно не судьба...
Пишите нужны ли такие поздравления?_
А пока:
*Потешки*


_Начал готовиться к выпуску, - в этом году будут "Стиляги" на выпускной..._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (09.06.2020)

----------


## mishel61

У меня небольшое, приятное событие, -видео 
"Испанский танец в детском саду",- набрало 1млн. просмотров.


Порадуемся вместе. 
_Есть стимул монтировать новые видео танцев._

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), LINSLI (10.03.2020), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (18.03.2020), Ладога (13.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Ромашки".


интернет-ресурс.

----------

Варшава (12.03.2020), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (18.03.2020), Ладога (13.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Мои любимые "желтенькие"
*Танец веселые пчелки.* 


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (18.03.2020)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
Танец "Барыня".


интернет-ресурс.

----------

Elena_privat (24.04.2020)

----------


## mishel61

*Цыганочка.*
_Просто отдыхаю._


интернет-ресурс.

----------

Elena_privat (24.04.2020), Варшава (14.03.2020)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
*Цыпленок Пи на немецком.* 


Интернет-ресурс.

----------


## mishel61

"Пригласи меня, папа, на вальс". Вальс на выпускной.


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

Elena_privat (24.04.2020), Дзюбкина (01.09.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Стиляги".


_интернет-ресурс._

----------


## mishel61

Красивый танец.


_Интернет-ресурс._

----------


## mishel61

И вновь, -
 "Мои желтенькие комочки".


_интернет-ресурс._

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Калифорнийские маки".





> Видео "Испанский танец в детском саду",- набрало 1млн. просмотров.
> Есть стимул монтировать новые видео танцев.


_(мои монтаж.)_
_интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (09.06.2020), Ладога (13.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

"Волшебные превращения" (чарівні перетвореня) в детском саде.


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (09.06.2020)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
Детство на завалинке.

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
Мы из деревни родом.

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Вечный двигатель".


_(мои монтаж)._

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (09.06.2020), Ладога (10.05.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Игра с показом движений «Виноватая тучка»


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

Варшава (16.05.2020), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (09.06.2020), Ладога (10.05.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Первый выход на сцену.


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (09.06.2020), Дзюбкина (01.09.2020)

----------


## Досик

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEM-X1jl_xs

Вот такой вот клип вышел!

----------

Ильенко Елена (17.05.2020)

----------


## Светлана Сапожникова

Видеонарезка "Пять лучших композиций для танцев на утреннике":




Город-лего из больших кубиков:

----------

mishel61 (07.06.2020)

----------


## mishel61

ТАНЦУЮТ ВСЕ.


_Интернет-ресурс._

----------

Elena_privat (08.06.2020), Варшава (08.06.2020), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (09.06.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Идея(наработки) в подборе музыки:
"ШАГ ВПЕРЕД".


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

Elena_privat (22.06.2020), Варшава (29.06.2020)

----------


## mishel61

КРАПИВА ЛЕБЕДА.


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

Elena_privat (22.06.2020), Варшава (29.06.2020), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (15.06.2020), Ладога (21.06.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Немного потанцуем, делаем уторенную зарядку:
УТРЕННЯЯ ЗАРЯДКА.


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), Варшава (29.06.2020), Ладога (21.06.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Для старшеньких,-
Танцуй как Коля!


_см. перестроения._

----------

Elena_privat (22.06.2020), Варшава (29.06.2020), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (15.06.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Едет Кузя.


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

dekuz (29.06.2020), Варшава (29.06.2020), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (22.06.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Просто отдыхаю:
Sonya Goncharova -"А ты меня любишь ?" 


_исполняет Сонечка Гончарова,_
_интернет-ресурс._

----------

Варшава (29.06.2020), Ладога (21.06.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Просто отдыхаю:
Оля Гвоздовская в 15 лет .


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

Ладога (21.06.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Просто отдыхаю:
Смерека. Олександр Кварта.


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (22.06.2020), Ладога (21.06.2020)

----------


## mishel61

> *Просто отдыхаю*:


_Простая деревенская девчонка ,Оля Гвоздовская 14 лет поёт на празднике в маленькой деревеньке Микитск._
*"На сердце рана у меня"-* 


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

Варшава (29.06.2020), Ладога (21.06.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Золотые рыбки".


_Интернет-ресурс._

Спасибо администрации форума за поздравления в мой день рождения!
 Очень, очень, очень, - ну очень приятно!

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), NikTanechka (04.07.2020), VeraaFominaa (27.11.2020), Дзюбкина (01.09.2020), Ладога (30.08.2020)

----------


## NikTanechka

> Спасибо администрации форума за поздравления в мой день рождения!


*Виктор, неутомимый труженик, творческая душа,
с Днём рождения!
Здоровья! Самодостаточности! Удачи и благополучия!
Всегда быть победителем в любой ситуации!
И обязательно быть счастливым и любимым!*

----------

mishel61 (30.08.2020)

----------


## mishel61

> Виктор, неутомимый труженик, творческая душа,


Танюша, спасибо!
Давно не был на форуме...
Для тебя, просто отдыхаю, просто слушаю и делюсь :
Игорь Кибирёв - Заманила.
_Приятной энергетики..._

----------

Дзюбкина (01.09.2020), Ладога (30.08.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Ансамбль танца Фантазия.

----------


## mishel61

Коллектив  «LА'BОМBA» - На королівській паті.


_Интернет-ресурс._

----------

aram (22.11.2020), Варшава (06.09.2020), Ладога (06.09.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Студия танца «АРАБЕСКИ» - Мексиканський настрій


Интернет-ресурс.

----------

Варшава (06.09.2020), Ладога (06.09.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Танец с цветами.


_Интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (27.09.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Детский сад"


_Интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (27.09.2020), гномик (27.09.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Танец снежинок.


_Интернет-ресурс.
Танец выставлялся мной неоднократно, но вновь и вновь, -рука крутит этот танец на повтор..._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (27.09.2020)

----------


## ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ

Виктор, Ирина, поздравляю вас с днём дошкольного работника! Творческих успехов и всего самого наилучшего!!!

----------


## mishel61

> Виктор, Ирина, поздравляю вас с днём дошкольного работника! Творческих успехов и всего самого наилучшего!!!


Галина Васильевна, огромное спасибо!

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (30.09.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Фінська полька.

----------

Ладога (01.11.2020)

----------


## mishel61

"Замечательный сосед".

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (04.11.2020), Елена М (05.03.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Вальс Штрауса -Зимний бал.

----------

VeraaFominaa (27.11.2020), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (04.11.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Цыганский танец Венгерка.


_"Цыганский танец, - это не только выйти и юбкой потрясти."_

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (22.11.2020)

----------


## Aniva

Снимали на одну камеру?

----------


## Aniva

Правая сторона у вас пострадала) их почти не видно. Наверное желательно брать картинку из центра, чтобы было видно всех.

----------


## Aniva

Танец классный!. А видео, хотелось бы более общей картинки. Как-то близко все.

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Зимний сон". 


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (21.12.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Танец зайчиков.


_интернет-ресурс_

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (21.12.2020), на.та.ли. (25.12.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Замела метелица город мой.


_интернет-ресурс_

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (21.12.2020), на.та.ли. (25.12.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Индийский танец.


_интернет-ресурс_

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (21.12.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Бубенцы, бубенцы радостно галдят".


_интернет-ресурс
_

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (14.12.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Танец ягодки-кокетки.

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (21.12.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Танец цветочниц.


_интернет-ресурс_

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (21.12.2020)

----------


## elis673

Для детей сделала видеоклипчик " Приглашение пингвина" может кому-то пригодится
https://youtu.be/7TUwmB9cy20

----------


## elis673

https://youtu.be/3szh6jKnNZA
"Африка"

Ставили танец под мой клипчик "Африка" Очень зажигательно было!!!

----------


## elis673

"Бобик Жучку взял под ручку"

https://youtu.be/28yVZrG0iyk

Для малышей!

----------


## elis673

Для танца 
" Чик и брик"
https://youtu.be/MI4Z0Mkx1mE

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Лялечка".


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (25.12.2020), Елена М (05.03.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Танец жонглеров. 


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (28.12.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Третий зуб. Екатерина Суслова.


_интернет-ресурс.
Не мог обратить внимание на начинающую исполнительницу Екатерину Суслову.
Дай ей бог успеха и таланта на всю жизнь._

----------


## mishel61

Песня о первой любви. Екатерина Суслова.

----------


## NMB11



----------

наталья севрюкова (13.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

> http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdoW...confirmation=1


Надежда, у Вас  хороший канал на ютубе.

----------

NMB11 (11.01.2021)

----------


## elis673

Музыкальная игра "По зимним дорожкам"
автор аудиомонтажа Парахневич И.П , автор видеомонтажа Смирнова Э.Е !!!

https://youtu.be/uGlfvkT_MHw

----------

mishel61 (31.12.2020)

----------


## mishel61

Ещё одна звездочка Вика Старикова.
Песня от Вики - Ангел и Я


_Готовимся с рождеству._

----------

Татиана 65 (09.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

СЧАСТЬЕ В ГОРОХ.


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.01.2021), наталья севрюкова (13.01.2021), Татиана 65 (09.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Танцующие под дождем".


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (11.01.2021), наталья севрюкова (13.01.2021)

----------


## NMB11



----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), mishel61 (11.01.2021), наталья севрюкова (13.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

> СЧАСТЬЕ В ГОРОХ.


_Продолжаю тему "Счастье в горох":_
Танец "Матрешечки". 


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (11.01.2021), наталья севрюкова (13.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Л. Амстронг. Танец для мальчиков.


_
У Ирины в этом году одни мальчики.
Интернет-ресурс._

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (13.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Наши мамы".


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (13.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Вальс в детском саду._
"Вальс ". Е. Дога.


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (14.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Вальс в детском саду._
Венский вальc в детском саду.


_интернет-ресурс._

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Золотые Рыбки"детский сад "Сказка".


_интернет-ресурс._

----------


## mishel61

"Танец красных шапочек и серых волков" .


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

elis673 (16.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Казачата" .


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

elis673 (16.01.2021), moderm (25.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Люблю Гриця.


_интернет-ресурс._

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Щасливі діти".


_интернет-ресурс._

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Танцуй, танцуй".


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

moderm (25.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Продолжаю тему "Счастье в горох"._
Танец "Кокетки" .


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

elena1602 (17.01.2021)

----------


## elena1602

Спасибо за видео, превосходный номер)) 


> Ансамбль Лапушки - танец "Шли гусары".

----------

mishel61 (17.01.2021)

----------


## elena1602

Номер просто супер)))


> _Продолжаю тему "Счастье в горох"._
> Танец "Кокетки" .
> 
> 
> _интернет-ресурс._

----------

mishel61 (17.01.2021)

----------


## elena1602

Спасибо за видео!

----------

mishel61 (17.01.2021)

----------


## elena1602

Спасибо за видео. Какие пластичные движения у мальчиков-супер! 


> Л. Амстронг. Танец для мальчиков.
> 
> 
> _
> У Ирины в этом году одни мальчики.
> Интернет-ресурс._

----------

mishel61 (17.01.2021), moderm (25.01.2021)

----------


## elena1602

Забавный танец! 


> Танец "Вечный двигатель".
> 
> 
> _(мои монтаж)._

----------

mishel61 (17.01.2021)

----------


## elena1602

Очень заводной танец! 


> Девичьи гуляния.
> 
> 
> интернет-ресурс.

----------

mishel61 (17.01.2021)

----------


## elena1602

Очень интересная игра!


> И в заначке у меня осталась игра из утренника к 8-Марта.
> *Баба Яга проводит игру "А не позвать ли нам Кузю?"*
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***

----------

mishel61 (17.01.2021)

----------


## elena1602

Очень веселый, задорный танец!


> _Из задумок, - обновить движения игры:_
> "Наша песня, то что нужно."
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***

----------

mishel61 (17.01.2021)

----------


## elena1602

Очень жаль, что не открываются синие полоски((( До сих пор не могу понять зачем прятать и шифроваться? Очень интересный материал здесь на форуме и видно, что собрались творческие личности)))

----------

mishel61 (17.01.2021)

----------


## elena1602

Номер - супер, спасибо за видео!


> *Непоседы - Хлопайте в ладоши* 
> 
> 
> _Идея, - мы к Вам приехали на час, мы с разных континентов._

----------

mishel61 (17.01.2021)

----------


## elena1602

Если мало просмотров, это не значит, что песня или выступления плохие и не удачные, а очень даже интересные, с изюминкой)). У кого много просмотров видео, особенно на ютюбе, это значит аккаунт раскрученный. У вас же видео ничем не хуже, тех самых раскрученных. Очень жаль, что здесь многие закрывают свои сообщения. 


> Песня "Мамули".
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***

----------

mishel61 (17.01.2021)

----------


## elena1602

Очень оригинальный танец, спасибо за видео! 


> Танец со стульчиками.
> "Musical Chair" Dance. 
> 
> 
> _интернет-ресурс._

----------


## elena1602

Песня отлично подойдёт к 23 февраля для поздравления мужчин))


> Просто отдыхаю.
> Лето, лето, лето на пороге, - лето,лето, лето в душе.
> _Оставайся мальчик с нами ._

----------

mishel61 (17.01.2021)

----------


## elena1602

Очень вовремя к 23 февраля, спасибо за видео!


> Танец попурри на военные песни.
> 
> 
> интернет-ресурс.

----------

mishel61 (17.01.2021)

----------


## elena1602

Превосходный проект!


> Розы для милых дам. 
> С праздником 8 -Марта.

----------

mishel61 (18.01.2021)

----------


## elena1602

Шедевральный танец!


> Танец "Золотые рыбки".
> 
> 
> _Интернет-ресурс._
> 
> Спасибо администрации форума за поздравления в мой день рождения!
>  Очень, очень, очень, - ну очень приятно!

----------

mishel61 (18.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

> Шедевральный танец!


СПАСИБО ЗА ОТЗЫВЫ!

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Эй моряк ты слишком долго плавал".


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (25.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Песня-танец  "От винта".

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (25.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Играла скрипка, плакала душа...
Сновали люди в сером переходе,
А он играл...протяжно, не спеша...
Не мысля о копеечном доходе.

Залатанный, потёртый, чёрный фрак...
С афиши старой, будто бы сошедший,
Играл на скрипке музыкант- чудак,
О днях счастливых, вдаль давно ушедших.

И музыка плыла, под сводом стен,
Средь суеты, тепло даря прохожим,
Разрушив времени холодный плен,
Сердца волнуя ласково, до дрожи...

Спешащая толпа, замедлив бег,
Внимала звукам, слёзы утирая...
Играл на скрипке старый человек,
На жизнь свою копейки собирая...

_
интернет-ресурс.
...Немного красивых правдивых стихов о жизни в этот морозный вечер._

----------

moderm (25.01.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (25.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
Танцевальная композиция  "Дольче Віта".


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

moderm (25.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
Лютики цветочки у меня в садочке  (женитьба Бальзаминова).

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
Петухи запели, - в танце жизнь.  Ансамбль "Хорошки ".

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
"Мозаика" Аллы Словак - "Цветочки в садочке".

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (27.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
Вальс от танцевального клуба  "Мара" .

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (27.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
Танец на десерт от школы танцев "Dancing Angels".

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (27.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Мюзикл "Нові пригоди колобка" частина 1.


_интернет-ресурс.
Может кого-то заинтересует мюзикл,- все и так понятно без перевода._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (30.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

> Мюзикл "Нові пригоди колобка" частина 1.


Для того, чтобы не искать вторую часть:
Мюзикл "Нові пригоди колобка" частина 2

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (30.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Ой, как ты мне нравишься".


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

elena1602 (22.02.2021), Elena_privat (29.01.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (30.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Моя мама - лучшая на свете.


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (30.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "BARBIE GIRL".


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (30.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Однажды на кухне".

----------

zwetlana (29.01.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (30.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_К дню космонавтики._ 
Номер "Земля в иллюминаторе".

----------

Elena_privat (29.01.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (30.01.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Продолжаю тему "Счастье в горох"._
Детское чаепитие.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (01.02.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Танцевальный коллектив Искорки - "Летняя фантазия".


_танец с веерами._

----------


## mishel61

Танец «Гармонь моя».

----------


## mishel61

_Зажигай и танцуй._
Еврейский танец. Исполнители:Погорельцев Дмитрий, Руденко Анастасия.

----------


## mishel61

_Зажигай и танцуй._
MAMBO NUMBER FIVE .

----------


## mishel61

Танец моряков. 


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.02.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Зажигай и пой._
Рутгер Гарехт. «Я милого узнаю по походке».

----------

Elena_privat (05.02.2021), гномик (07.02.2021), Ладога (13.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
Вікторія Маковійчук "Співаночка"

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
Песня "Снег кружится"

----------


## mishel61

_Зажигай и пой._
Попурри из  гр. «Чингисхан»

----------


## mishel61

Танец Цветов.


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.02.2021), Ладога (13.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
«Вопросы ответы» Кира Шутова

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
Beautiful dance.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.02.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
"Принцесса с капризами" Александра Никитина.

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
Восточный танец.

----------


## mishel61

Танец весенних цветов. 


_муз. Иоганн Штраус "Звуки весеннего вальса"._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.02.2021), Ладога (13.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
Раз ладошка - Настя Соколовская, 3 года

----------

Ладога (13.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
СКУЧАЮ... - Ирина Коган.


_танцуют Томас и София - буги-вуги._

----------


## mishel61

Благодарю за внимание!

Не выразить словами благодарность,
Не высказать и даже не пропеть.
Как важно, когда в жизни рядом с нами,
Есть тот, кто может теплотой согреть.

_Не  знаю почему, но форумчан не так много на страничке,-
но вот великий и могучий интернет дарит до 500 просмотров в день!_

Я Вам благодарен  за просмотры!





А знаешь, жизнь загадочная штука,
Не угадаешь зачастую поворот,
Кому-то счастье, а кому, наука,
Мы предсказать не можем наперед.

Не выбираем мы, когда и кем родиться,
Не можем знать, когда и как уйдем.
Порой не держим мы в руках синицу,
Но тянемся за белым журавлем.

Не знаем мы, кто другом вечным станет,
А кто заклятым будет нам врагом,
Не угадать нам, где любовь «растает»
И не предвидеть, где найдем мы дом. 

Мы знаем, жизнь загадочная штука,
Не угадаешь зачастую поворот,
Кому-то счастье, а кому наука,
Мы предсказать не можем наперед…

Дмитрий Кудрявцев 

Читает Леонид Юдин

----------

Elena_privat (08.02.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Подарок подводникам._
Юрий Визбор - ПЕСНЯ О ПОДВОДНИКАХ


_Вальс исполняет ансамбль "Вдохновение"._

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Чунга Чанга".


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.02.2021), Ладога (13.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "ГДЕ ЖИВУТ УЛЫБКИ?"


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.02.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Зажигай и пой._
"Шар голубой» .

----------

Elena_privat (10.02.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (10.02.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Ксения Слебик - "Леди джаз".

----------


## mishel61

_Музыка для настроения.
С пятницей всех, всех, всех._
С ПЯТНИЦЕЙ!!! - Сергей Любавин - "Обнулиться"

----------

elis673 (14.02.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Красивый вход на 8 Марта с Солнышками (младшая группа).

----------

Ладога (13.07.2021), Татиана 65 (14.02.2021)

----------


## mishel61

> Музыка для настроения.
> С пятницей всех, всех, всех.
> С ПЯТНИЦЕЙ!!!


_ЕСТЬ У ТАНЦА СВОЙСТВА УВЛЕКАТЬ,
СОБЛАЗНЯТЬ СПОСОБЕН ТАНЕЦ...
_
ТАНЕЦ И КРАСИВАЯ ПЕСНЯ ОТ БАНД ОДЕССА.

С ПЯТНИЦЕЙ всех, всех, всех!

_Просто отдыхаю._



Движенье, ритм, мелодия, шаги,
Вперед, назад и поворот,
Прогиб, рывок и взмах руки,
Кто танцевал – тот все поймет!

_Танец – это несравненно,
Если часто в ритм кружиться,
Танец может постепенно
В смысл всей жизни превратиться!_

----------

elis673 (14.02.2021), Ладога (13.07.2021), Татиана 65 (14.02.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Наша песня, то что нужно.

----------

elis673 (14.02.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (15.02.2021), Елена М (05.03.2021), Ладога (13.07.2021), Петухова Ольга (21.02.2021), Татиана 65 (14.02.2021)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец цветов в детском саду.*


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (15.02.2021), Татиана 65 (14.02.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Пекари".


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

Татиана 65 (14.02.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
*Гимнастический танец – «Три подружки»*

----------

Татиана 65 (14.02.2021)

----------


## mishel61

С днем влюбленных, всех поздравляю!

----------

Татиана 65 (14.02.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Дождик".


интернет-ресурс.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (17.02.2021), Ладога (13.07.2021), Татиана 65 (14.02.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Танец с тростью.


интернет-ресурс.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (22.02.2021), Татиана 65 (14.02.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Танец Часики.


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (17.02.2021), Ладога (13.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Ромашковое поле".


_
Повтор танца, но  и новые элементы появляются...
интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (22.02.2021), Ладога (12.07.2021), Петухова Ольга (21.02.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Песенка Ягуни.


Песенка Лисунки.


_Песни Вам в помощь._

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Ах вы сени мои сени".

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (22.02.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Танец с венками.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (22.02.2021)

----------


## mishel61

> Песни Вам в помощь.


Песня  'ЗДРАВСТВУЙ, СЧАСТЬЕ!'

----------


## mishel61

Танец Чики брик.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (22.02.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
Много ль надо мужику - Виталий Гасаев.


Душа – Богу, 
Сердце – женщине, 
Долг – Отечеству, 
Честь – никому!
С праздником настоящих мужчин!

----------


## mishel61

*"Танго послевоенное."*


_Театр музыки и танца Щелкунчик. 
Мои скромный монтаж и подарок к 23 февраля. _

----------

Elena_privat (24.02.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Доброе утро всем.
У Юлии Корзан, почему-то изменилась страничка на Youtube,-
новую страничку см. в видео ниже.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (25.02.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Да Да Да сказала голова.


_интернет-ресурс._

----------


## mishel61

ЗИМНИЙ СОН

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (17.03.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Просто отдыхаю.
Ты мой и только мой.

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CVLt/V3ZSABwvJ

_сделал монтаж видео на одном дыхании (авторам большое спасибо!)._

----------


## mishel61

Выпуск 2019 Оркестр. (Бум-бум.)


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (17.03.2021)

----------


## mishel61

*Вход "Ярмарка".*


_
Интернет-ресурс.
Готовимся к масленице._

----------


## mishel61

*Танец на 23 февраля .*


интернет-ресурс.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (17.03.2021)

----------


## mishel61

*Парная пляска "Веселый танец" на песню А.А. Евтодьевой.*

----------

gagara (13.03.2021), krinka (06.03.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (02.03.2021), Елена М (05.03.2021), Ладога (06.03.2021)

----------


## mishel61

*"Полька"- подготовительная группа.*


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

krinka (06.03.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (02.03.2021), Елена М (05.03.2021), Ладога (06.03.2021), Светлана Богатырева (11.11.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Танец Оладушки для бабушки.


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

krinka (06.03.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (02.03.2021), Ладога (06.03.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Зарядка для детей Солнышко.


_интернет-ресурс._

----------


## mishel61

ТАНЕЦ ПЕРВОКЛАШЕК.


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

krinka (06.03.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (05.03.2021), говорушка (06.03.2021), Ладога (06.03.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Оркестр бокалов.


_интернет-ресурс.
Включены в оркестр не только бокалы, но и традиционные треугольники 
притаились на заднем плане._

----------

gagara (13.03.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (05.03.2021), говорушка (06.03.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Даниленко Дарья "Озорное детство".


Интернет-ресурс.
Поимите,- так хочется помочь.  
И найти такую нужную песню и такой нужный танец.

минус  *тут*

1.Девчонки-непоседы, ах, звонкий мы народ,
Болтушки-хохотушки, не закрываем рот.
Мы ссоримся, и миримся, и скачем, и поем,
А мальчикам, а мальчикам мы дружно подмигнем.

R:Ах, озорное детство, так хочется шалить,
Так хочется побегать, мальчишек подразнить.
Внутри у нас пружинки, поймите, мамы, нас.
Мы прыгаем и скачем, мы очень любим вас.

2.Девчонки-непоседы, ах, модный мы народ!
Мы любим туфли, шляпки и классный гардероб.
Мы нужную походку у мамы подглядим,
Кокетки, воображульки - на месте не сидим!

R:тот-же;

3.Девчонки-непоседы, ах, славный мы народ!
И ласковым словечкам мы потеряли счет:
Мы солнышки и лапочки, конфетки, мотыльки - 
И в маминых словечках так много доброты!

----------

krinka (06.03.2021), Ладога (12.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Танец с веерами.


интернет-ресурс.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (05.03.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
Хатуба .
_Поет маленькая девочка._

----------

krinka (06.03.2021), Ладога (12.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Прекрасное мгновение".


_... остановись прекрасное далеко._

----------

krinka (06.03.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (05.03.2021), Ладога (12.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
*Manpreet & Naina @ Nachda Punjab 2011*

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
Thousand Hands Dance - Tarian Seribu Tangan.

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
Тhe Pink Panther Theme By Il Grande Piano.


La Cucaracha.

----------


## mishel61

С 8 Марта поздравляет театр танца "Розовый слон".

----------


## mishel61

Ataca & La Alemana  поздравляют с 8 -Марта.

----------

Ладога (12.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Группа Экспресс поздравляет.
Сладкая истома!
*Вспоминает бабка, вспоминает дедка...*

----------


## mishel61

*Поздравляю с 8-Марта!*
МОЯ ЛЮБИМАЯ И НЕЖНАЯ, РОДНАЯ ЖЕНЩИНА МОЯ - Владимир Алмазов

----------


## mishel61

Андрей Храмов  - Какая есть.

----------


## mishel61

Татьяна Морозова"Дочка-доченька".

----------

Ладога (12.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Продолжаю тему "Счастье в горох"._
МАМИН ВАЛЬС.


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (17.03.2021), Ладога (12.07.2021), Парина (13.07.2021), Татиана 65 (14.03.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Выпускной праздник "СТИЛЯГИ" танец "Наш сосед". 


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (17.03.2021), Ладога (24.05.2021), Парина (13.07.2021), Татиана 65 (14.03.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Фотосессия "Лови момент" на выпускной.


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

Ладога (24.05.2021), Мусиенко (10.11.2021), Парина (13.07.2021), Татиана 65 (14.03.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Детский танец с лентами "Радуга для мамы".


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (17.03.2021), Ладога (24.05.2021), Парина (13.07.2021), Татиана 65 (14.03.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Подготовка к 9 Мая._
Танец Красные маки.

----------

Парина (13.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Танец мальчиков на 8 марта.


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (17.03.2021), Ладога (24.05.2021), Мусиенко (10.11.2021), Парина (13.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Вальс в детском саду. Музыка Т. Хренникова.


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (17.03.2021), Парина (13.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_"А не ударить ли на по валенкам?",- зима заканчивается._
Танец "Валенки" в детском саду.


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

Парина (13.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_И вновь на сцене мои любимые желтенькие...
смотрим до конца немножко  не хватило задора._
Танец "Курочки".


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

Парина (13.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Весенние развлечения в детском саду._
Два веселых гуся.


интернет-ресурс.

----------

Ладога (24.05.2021), Парина (13.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_На заметку. "Мы любим рисовать"._
*Коробка с карандашами.* 


интернет-ресурс.

----------

Ладога (24.05.2021), Парина (13.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Ансамбль Надежда - "Поварята".


люблю интересные задумки, а костюмчики какие!
_интернет-ресурс._

----------

moderm (11.11.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (22.03.2021), Парина (13.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Тучи в голубом. Танцы ко дню Победы.


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

moderm (11.11.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (23.03.2021), Елена М (24.01.2022), Парина (13.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

*Танец "Ах вы сени мои сени."*


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (23.03.2021), Парина (13.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

С танцуем на троих или : "Детство, детство ты куда спешишь"!

----------

Ладога (24.05.2021), Парина (13.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Вход на выпускной Вальс.


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

moderm (11.11.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (04.04.2021), Ладога (24.05.2021), Парина (13.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Прялица".

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (04.04.2021), Елена М (24.01.2022), Ладога (24.05.2021), Парина (13.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Песня Вам в помощь._
"ЖИЛИ БЫЛИ" муз. и сл. Л Горцуевой





> Вход на выпускной Вальс.


_Еще вчера выставлял видео на этот вход, а сегодня появилась песня!_

----------

Ладога (24.05.2021), Парина (13.07.2021), Светлана Богатырева (11.11.2021)

----------


## mishel61

> Песня Вам в помощь.


_Пока не забыл, появилась  песня :_
Виртуальные подруги. 
_Слова Марина Рожкова. Аранжировка Елена Фирсова.  Вокал  Юлия Селиверстова._ 


_Может кому-то захочется поздравить подруг._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (04.04.2021), Ладога (24.05.2021), Парина (13.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Восточный танец в детском саду._
Танец восточных красавиц.


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

moderm (11.11.2021), Ладога (24.05.2021), Парина (13.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
Этот танец - Ураган.

----------

moderm (11.11.2021), Ладога (24.05.2021), Мусиенко (10.11.2021), Парина (13.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Ансамбль Надежда - "Солнышко".


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

Ладога (24.05.2021), Парина (13.07.2021), Татиана 65 (23.05.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Вам в помощь. Учим английский и поем._
Песня "Dance Monkey".


_интернет-ресурс._

----------

Парина (13.07.2021), Татиана 65 (23.05.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Русский танец.

----------

Елена М (24.01.2022), Ладога (24.05.2021), Парина (13.07.2021), Татиана 65 (23.05.2021), ююлю (04.06.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Добрый всем день!
Ну вот,- люди потихоньку уходят с этой странички. Немного грустно, а в душе тепло.
Все, что сделано, не зря!
Я наверное еще с полгода не пришел на эту страничку, пока тихо под шелест страниц, - она не ушла в архив...
Каждому человеку нужно признание, - за минуты вдохновения и неожиданный спад, за труд и разочарования.
За мгновения эврика и что,-  ...кому-то помог.
Здоровья всем и и быть такими же жизнерадостными, как эти люди:

----------

Ладога (24.05.2021), Мусиенко (10.11.2021), Парина (13.07.2021), Татиана 65 (23.05.2021)

----------


## Рашидик

Знакомая ситуация перед новым годом. Дети болеют... Девочки просто молодцы!!!




> Танец `Рябинушка`.


Очень интересный выход. понравилось синхронное сполнение.




> Песня "Валенки".


Умничка какая!




> Сценка "Стирка".


очень интересный танец-песня. Вот бы был еще минус к этой песне.

----------

mishel61 (11.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

> очень интересный танец-песня. Вот бы был еще минус к этой песне.


Как только появится свободное время попробую найти минус.
Рашида, приятно что новый, летний, ласковый "ветерок" заглянул на страничку и сказал приятный слова.

----------

Ладога (12.07.2021), наталья севрюкова (21.11.2021)

----------


## Ладога

> Танец "Калифорнийские маки".


 *КРАСИВО!* :flower:

----------

mishel61 (14.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Подружки".

----------

Ладога (26.07.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Ансамбль танца Драйв.

----------

Ладога (21.09.2021)

----------


## mishel61

"Звёздочки" - танец на Новый год / младшая группа ансамбля  "Дебют".

----------

girei.liusjena (24.01.2022), larisakoly (12.11.2021), lenik (24.01.2022), marina 64 (18.11.2021), mila110153 (10.11.2021), moderm (11.11.2021), ry-bka (11.11.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (11.11.2021), vils77 (10.11.2021), Ада (18.11.2021), Алла Смирнова (11.11.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (12.11.2021), Добронрава (10.11.2021), Музаири (10.11.2021), Мусиенко (10.11.2021), Светлана Богатырева (11.11.2021), Тамара Пискунова (10.11.2021), Татиана 65 (10.11.2021)

----------


## mishel61

> "Звёздочки" - танец на Новый год


вытащил аудиофайл из видео:
"Звёзды" ( фильм Красная Шапочка)

----------

girei.liusjena (24.01.2022), larisakoly (12.11.2021), lenik (24.01.2022), marina 64 (18.11.2021), moderm (11.11.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (11.11.2021), Ада (18.11.2021), Добронрава (10.11.2021), Мусиенко (10.11.2021), Светлана Богатырева (11.11.2021)

----------


## Добронрава

> "Звёздочки" - танец на Новый год


Супер красивый детский танец! Спасибо!  :Tender:

----------

larisakoly (12.11.2021), mishel61 (11.11.2021)

----------


## moderm

> "Звёздочки" - танец на Новый год / младшая группа ансамбля "Дебют".


Большое спасибо! Чудесный танец!

----------

larisakoly (12.11.2021), mishel61 (11.11.2021), Светлана Богатырева (11.11.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Вальс папы и дочки.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (13.11.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Детский танец "Бусы Новогодние".

----------

lenik (24.01.2022), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (18.11.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Детский танец на полотне "Звёздная Ночь"

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (22.11.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Неожиданное продолжение нашла игра  "Холодно, замерзли руки" на Новый год в танцевальном курсе 
"Танцевальный флешмоб для детей" от Маргариты Киенко.

Вот послушайте песенка:

"Танцевать мы начинаем".

Игра "Холодно, замерзли руки" :


_Мы  с Иришкой еще долго спорили получится ли игра из однажды увиденного танца в интернете..._

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (23.11.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Зайчики малышки.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (23.11.2021), Елена М (24.01.2022)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Кукарача"  - ансамбль "Вдохновение".

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (25.11.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Веселый гном. Новогодняя песня.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (05.12.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Танец желаний.

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (24.01.2022), Валиулина Ирина (26.01.2022), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (05.12.2021), Добронрава (25.01.2022)

----------


## mishel61

Танец Елочек и Снеговиков от Авдеевой Оли.

----------

lenik (24.01.2022), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (05.12.2021), Елена М (24.01.2022)

----------


## mishel61

Australian DrillDance Championships.

----------

girei.liusjena (24.01.2022), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (05.12.2021), Добронрава (25.01.2022)

----------


## mishel61

Новорічний танок жонглерів в дитячому садочку.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (05.12.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Новогодняя музыка._
Александр Дольский - Новогодняя.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (05.12.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Новогодние картинки:_
Зимняя сказка от Томаса Кинкейда

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (05.12.2021), Елена М (24.01.2022)

----------


## mishel61

Ансамбль танца Родничек.

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (06.12.2021)

----------


## mishel61

Holubka - Голубка.
_Танцуем до упаду в Новый год..._

----------

girei.liusjena (24.01.2022), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (06.12.2021), гномик (06.12.2021)

----------


## mishel61

_Занятие для моторики._
Игра лесенка.

----------

alla-mus (16.02.2022), Елена М (24.01.2022)

----------


## mishel61

Зажигательное Танго красной шапочки и волка.

----------

alla-mus (16.02.2022)

----------


## mishel61

ЖИЛИ БЫЛИ муз. и сл. Л Горцуевой.


_Готовимся к выпускному._

----------

alla-mus (16.02.2022), lenik (24.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (24.01.2022), Добронрава (25.01.2022), Елена М (24.01.2022)

----------


## mishel61

Цыганочка от Телмазян Вардуи.

----------

alla-mus (16.02.2022), Irina Sirin (18.01.2022), Добронрава (25.01.2022)

----------


## mishel61

Танец  "Чика рика".

----------

Irina Sirin (18.01.2022), lenik (24.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (24.01.2022), Добронрава (25.01.2022), Елена М (24.01.2022)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Зонтики Парижа".

----------

alla-mus (16.02.2022), lenik (24.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (24.01.2022), Добронрава (25.01.2022)

----------


## mishel61

"Весенний вальс."

----------

Елена М (24.01.2022)

----------


## mishel61

"Музыка дождя".


_Некоторые движения можно не задумываясь использовать в танцах.
Приятного просмотра._

----------

girei.liusjena (24.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (24.01.2022), verazalit (24.01.2022), Victorya (24.01.2022), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (26.01.2022), Елена М (24.01.2022), Ладога (17.02.2022)

----------


## mishel61

Спортивный танец на музыку "воздушная кукуруза" (композитор — Гершон Кингсли).


_Улыбнуло, но девочки с задором танцуют..._

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
"А мороза не боюсь я." Зимняя цыганочка Мэ Мороза.

----------

alla-mus (16.02.2022), ry-bka (24.01.2022)

----------


## mishel61

_100 посетителю этой странички посвящается. - Заходите по-чаще._ 
"Авто Леди." Танец на 8 Марта.

----------

ivano (24.01.2022), mara400 (24.01.2022), pet30 (24.01.2022), ry-bka (24.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (24.01.2022), verazalit (24.01.2022), Victorya (24.01.2022), vils77 (24.01.2022), Алусик (25.01.2022), ва.лен.ти.н. (24.01.2022), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (26.01.2022), Добронрава (25.01.2022), Ладога (17.02.2022), Лилия60 (24.01.2022)

----------


## mishel61

Танец "Чао-какао"  от школы TODES-Обнинск.

----------

MLV (30.01.2022), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (26.01.2022), Ладога (17.02.2022)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
Gypsy dance Цыганский танец "Кай енэ" от Венера Ферарь.

----------

Ладога (17.02.2022)

----------


## mishel61

"Шашку бери" - ансамбль "Улыбка".

----------

Ладога (17.02.2022)

----------


## mishel61

_Просто отдыхаю._
Арагонская хота, ансамбль "Ритмы детства".

----------


## mishel61

Группа Мишель - Мамочка любимая моя.


_Вам в помощь для дискотеки на 8-Марта._

----------

Ладога (17.02.2022)

----------

